# معلومات تهم المسيحيين  الجدد



## مونيكا 57 (26 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد

هنا سأضع مواضيع تفيد احبائنا المسيحيين الجدد هذه مواضيع لاعضاء بالمنتدى جمعتها لتستفيدوا من قرأتها ولتكون بركة لكم 


ما هي المباديء الأساسية للديانة المسيحية؟ 
ترتكز المسيحية على مبادىء كتابية أي مأخوذة من الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله، فيؤمن المسيحيون بها.. إيماناً ثابتاً ويسعون للعيش على أساسها:

 * الإيمان بأن الكتاب المقدّس هو كلمة الله: دون سواه من الكتب، أوحى بتدوينه لأنبيائه ورسله وهو المرجع الوحيد والمصدر الأكيد لعقائد الإيمان المسيحي ولسلوك المؤمن بالمسيح. يقول الوحي على فم بولس الرسول: "إِنَّ الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ مَا فِيهِ، قَدْ أَوْحَى بِهِ اللهُ؛ وَهُوَ مُفِيدٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ وَالتَّقْوِيمِ وَتَهْذِيبِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي الْبِرِّ، لِكَيْ يَجْعَلَ إِنْسَانَ اللهِ مُؤَهَّلاً تَأْهِيلاً كَامِلاً، وَمُجَهَّزاً لِكُلِّ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ. (2تيموثاوس3: 16-17). *الإيمان بالله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس. 

*الإيمان بأن يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله وابن الله وصورة الله غير المنظور. *الإيمان بفداء المسيح للعالم: آلامه وموته مصلوباً وقيامته من الموت. *الإيمان بأن الرب يسوع سيعود إلى أرضنا ثانية في آخر الأيام ليدين العالم. *الإيمان أن الإنسان يتطهر من خطاياه ويتبرر أمام الله وينال الحياة الأبدية بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح رباّ وفادياً ومخلصاً. يبقى هناك تطبيقات عملية لهذه المبادىء المقدّسة ينبغي على المؤمن المسيحي الإلتزام بها والعيش على أساسها لكي ينمو في حياة الإيمان والقداسة وطاعة الله، نذكر منها:

*السلوك الحسن: يدعونا الله في الكتاب المقدس لكي نعيش حياة البر والقداسة والتقوى. وهذه بعض الآيات المقدسة التي تحثنا على

* السلوك الحسن: "وَبَعْدُ، أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، فَمِثْلَمَا تَلَقَّيْتُمْ مِنَّا كَيْفَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا سُلُوكاً يُرْضِي اللهَ ، وَكَمَا أَنْتُم فَاعِلُونَ، نَرْجُو مِنْكُمْ وَنُحَرِّضُكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ أَنْ تُضَاعِفُوا تَقَدُّمَكُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ. 2فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ الْوَصَايَا الَّتِي لَقَّنَّاكُمْ إِيَّاهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 

فَإِنَّ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ هِيَ هَذِهِ:
*قَدَاسَتُكُمْ. وَذَلِكَ بِأَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الزِّنَى،
 4وَأَنْ يَعْرِفَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ كَيْفَ يَحْفَظُ جَسَدَهُ فِي الطَّهَارَةِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ (1تسالونيكي4: 1-4). 

*الصلاة: يحثنا الإنجيل المقدس على الصلاة "في كل حين وبلا انقطاع" باعتبارها جزء هام من إيماننا المسيحيي فيهاّ نعبّر عن شكرنا لله ونعلن ثقتنا به ونجدد ولاءنا له ومنه نطلب احتياجاتنا الروحية والزمنية...فالصلاة تعني اللقاء مع الرب والتحدث إليه عالمين ومتأكدين أنه يصغي إلى طلباتنا، ومن المهم جداً أن تكون كلمات صلواتنا صادرة من قلب تَطَهّر بدم يسوع المسيح باعترافنا له بها لأنه مكتوب في سفر المزامير: "إِنْ تَعَهَّدْتُ إِثْماً فِي قَلْبِي لاَ يَسْتَمِعُ لِيَ الرَّبُّ (مزمور66: 18). 
وصلاتنا لله ليست محصورة في مكان وزمان محددين، يمكننا الصلاة في أي وقت وفي أي مكان نتواجد فيه. 

* قراءة كلمة الله الكتاب المقذس: فكما نتحادث مع الله في الصلاة، فإن الله أيضاً يرغب في أن يتحادث معنا، وذلك من خلال الكلمة التي أرسلها لنا. وقد أمرنا الله بدراسة هذه الكلمة "16لِتَسْكُنْ كَلِمَةُ الْمَسِيحِ فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ بِغِنًى..." (كو 16:3). لنا في كلمة الله غذاء لأرواحنا وهي نافعة لنا في نواحي حياتنا كلها كما سبق وذكرنا أعلاه في 2تيموثاوس3: 16-17. 

* شركة المؤمنين: من المهم جداً في الحياة المسيحية أن يكون لي علاقة روحية مع جماعة من المؤمنين الحقيقيين، حيث نُشجع بعضنا البعض على النمو الروحي وأيضاً على الاستعداد لمجيء السيد المسيح مرة ثانية، لأنه من الصعب أن يعيش الإنسان وحيداً. اسمع ما يقوله سليمان الحكيم: "اثْنَانِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ، لأَنَّ لَهُمَا حُسْنَ الثَّوَابِ عَلَى كَدِّهِمَا. لأَنَّهُ إِذَا سَقَطَ أَحَدُهُمَا يُنْهِضُهُ الآخَرُ. وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ هُوَ وَحِيدٌ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ سَقَطَ فَلاَ مُسْعِفَ لَهُ عَلَى النُّهوض" (سفر الجامعة 9:4ـ10). 
* الشهادة (الكرازة): لقد أوصانا السيد المسيح قائلاً: "اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ، وَبَشِّرُوا الْخَلِيقَةَ كُلَّهَا بِالإِنْجِيلِ: مَنْ آمَنَ وَتَعَمَّدَ، خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَسَوْفَ يُدَانُ" (مرقس 16: 15 و16). 
لذلك ينبغي أن أُعلن السيد المسيح في حياتي ومن خلال أعمالي الصالحة، وأيضاً من خلال كلماتي، أي أُخبر الآخرين عن محبة الله وعمل المسيح الفدائي. 
إن للكرازة دورٌ مهمٌ في حياة النمو، فإنها مثل الحركة في حياة الإنسان. فإذا أكلنا دون أن نتحرك فسوف نصاب بأمراض كثيرة. فعلينا أن نذهب بإيمان ونكرز، ونثق أن الله سيكون معنا وأيضاً سيعطينا الحكمة اللازمة، وسوف يحمينا من الأخطار التي نخاف منها. صديقي... إن المسيحية حياة، وهذه الحياة ينبغي أن تكون مطابقة تماماً لحياة مؤسسها السيد المسيح. وبحسب قوّتنا الذاتية لا نستطيع ذلك، ولكن من خلال الإيمان به، وأيضاً من خلال الطعام الروحي الذي ذكرناه، وبقوة الروح القدس أستطيع أن أسلك كما سلك هو أيضاً (أي السيد المسيح)
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82651
.................................................. ........................... 
الصلاة الربانية
 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين .
 .................................................. ............................

قانون الإيمان المسيحي

 بالـحقـيقـة نـؤمـن بإله واحـد، الله الآب ضـابط الكـل، خــالق السـمـــاء و الأرض، مــا يُـرى ومــا لا يُـرى، نؤمـن بـرب واحـد يســوع المسـيح، ابن اللـه الوحـيـد، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نــور من نــور، إله حـق من إله حـق، مولود غير مخلــوق، واحـد مع الآب في الجــوهـــر، الذي به كــان كل شيء، هذا الذي من أجلــنا نحن البـشر ومن أجـل خلاصـنا نزل من السمــاء، وتجــسد بالــروح القــدس، ومن مريم العذراء تأنس وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي. تألّم وقُبِرَ وقام من الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب، وصـعد إلى السـمـــــوات، وجلـس عـن يمـيـن أبـــيــه ، وأيضـا يأتى فى مجـدة ليديـن الأحــيـاء و الأمــــوات، الذى لـيــــــــس لــمــلــكـــــــــة إنــقــضـــــــــــــــاء ، نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الربُ المُحيي المنبثق من الآب نسـجد له ونمـجدة مع الآب والابن النـاطق فى الأنبـياء. وبـكـنـيـســة واحـــــدة مـقـدّســة جـامــعـة رســـولية، ونـعـتـرف بمعـمــوديـة واحـدة لمـغـفرة الـخـطـــــايـا، ونـنـتــظر قيــــــــامـة الأمـــوات وحـيـاة الدهــر الآتى 
.................................................. ............................ 

اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم ( مت 6: 33 ) 

أن أطلب ملكوت الله وبره يعني أن أسأل نفسي دائماً: هل كل تفاصيل حياتي الشخصية، وهل بيتي وعائلتي وكل مالي وتحت سيطرتي خاضع لسلطان الله؟ وهل أنا في أدق التفاصيل أراعي بر الله؟ نلاحظ أن المسيح لم يَقُل "اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره"، ثم اطلبوا بعد ذلك الأشياء الأخرى، كلا، بل اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم. وكأن الرب يسوع يقول لتلاميذه ولنا نحن أيضاً معهم: كونوا منشغلين في حياتكم بأمور الله، والله نفسه سيتولى أمور حياتكم. فإن كان اهتمامك وطلب قلبك هو ملكوت الله وبره، فإن الله سيعطيك دون تعب أو عناء كل ما تحتاج إليه من طعام الحياة، وكساء الجسد. لكن كيف يمكننا أن نطلب أولاً ملكوت الله وبره؟ كيف يمكننا فهم هذه العبارة؟ يمكننا أن نفهمها بمفاهيم ثلاثة كالآتي: اطلبوا أولاً: أي في المقام الأول. فلا نطلب ملكوت الله وبره كشيء ثانوي، زهيد القيمة، أو كشيء مكمل يمكن الاستغناء عنه، بل نطلبه كشيء ثمين جداً وكشيء حيوي لا تصح الحياة بدونه. اطلبه من كل قلبك ( مز 119: 1 -4). ثم اطلبه أولاً: فليس بعد أن تنتهي من دراستك، وتأخذ وضعك في وظيفتك، وتستقر في بيتك ومع أسرتك، وتربي أولادك وتطمئن على مستقبلهم، وبعد أن تحل مشكلاتك المستعجلة، ساعتها يصبح عندك الوقت لأمور الله. كلا، بل اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره. الله أولاً وكل شيء آخر يأتي بعده. قال الرب "الذين يبكرون إلىَّ يجدونني" ( أم 8: 17 )، وقال الحكيم "فاذكر خالقك في أيام شبابك قبل أن تأتي أيام الشر" ( جا 12: 1 ). ثم "اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره" : أي ابدأ برنامج يومك بأن تصلي إلى الله وبأن تقرأ جزءاً في كلمته. أعطِ باكورة اليوم لله، وتمتع في أول النهار بجلسة معه، استمع إليه، واستمتع بحديثه إليك، وحديثك إليه. نعم اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم: أي ستحصل عليها دون طلب، "فوق البيعة" كما يقولون. ليس فقط دون أن تدفع ثمنها، بل وأيضاً دون أن تنشغل بها! . 

كيف تصلى من الاجبية


صلوات الاجبية مسموعة  وللتحميل
...............................................................................​.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

لماذا يتجسد الله ؟؟

لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟

جاء المسيح لكي يخلصنا من آثامنا وخطايانا ومن العذاب الأبدي الذي جلبته علينا خطايانا. فنحن خطاة بالطبيعة وبالاختيار: "وكما هو مكتوب أنه ليس بار ولا واحد. الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.. لأنه لا فرق إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رومية 10:3-23). ولا نستطيع ان نخلّص أنفسنا بأعمالنا او بأموالنا لأن الخلاص هو نعمة مجانية من الله وعطية بلا ثمن: "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد.. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (أفسس 8:2و9، رومية 23:6). وبما ان الله قدوس وطاهر، ولا تقبل قداسته الخطية، جلبت خطايانا دينونة الله على كل منا وأصبحنا مستحقين للعذاب الأبدي: "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت" (رومية 23:6). ونحن لا نستطيع ان نخلص أنفسنا بمجهودنا الذاتي الضائع ولا نستطيع ان نشتري الأبدية بحفنة من المال الفاني . فقداسة الله وبره وعدالته لا يمكن ان تُرتشى لا بحفنة من المال ولا ببعض الأعمال الحسنة مهما كثُرت عظمتها. فكيف نتوقع ان نفي عدالة الله المطلقة بحفنة مال ونرضيها ببعض الأعمال التي يصفها الكتاب المقدس كخرق بالية؟

لذلك تطلبت عدالة الله أقصى العقوبات التي أدت بالإنسان الى جحيم النار. ولكن محبة الله لنا هي محبة فائقة، من أجل هذا، أرسل الله ابنه الوحيد القدوس الطاهر بديلا عن الإنسان لكي يفي بمتطلبات العدالة الإلهية التي لا تتقبل إلا أقصى العقوبات. ولأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة الخطية. فقد طلب الله من الإنسان أن يقدم الذبائح ككفارة عن خطاياه، ولكن كل تلك الذبائح ما كانت لتحمل أي معنى او أي تأثير لو لم تكن رمزا للدم الثمين الذي سفكه الرب يسوع المسيح على خشبة الصليب فوق جبل الجلجثة: "تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة ان تنزع الخطية.. وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبديا" (عبرانيين 12:9 و11:10). 

1) لماذا التجسد وما هو التجسد ؟

+ لنبدأ القصة من البداية: خلق الله السموات والأرض وخلق كل شئ من أجل الإنسان الذى خلقه على صورته ومثاله وبعد أن خلق الله الإنسان على الأرض رأى أن كل شئ حسن جداً وأعطاه السلطان على الخليقة ووضعه فى الجنة وأوصاه ألا يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وقال له يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت لكن أدم أكل...!
و بأكل ادم من الشجرة حدثت ثلاثة أشياء لها خطورتها:-
1- كسّر وصية الله وأهانه." لانه أوصاه أن لا يأكل من الشجرة فأكل".
2- صار مستحقاً لحكم الموت." لاأن الله قال له يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت".
3- فسّدت طبيعته بمعرفة الشر والخطية."لأنه بعد أن أكل انفتحت عينه على الخطية والشر".

فكان لابد أن يوجد:

 1- مصالح يصالح الإنسان مع الله.
2- منْ يرفع حكم الموت عن الإنسان.
3- منْ يجدد طبيعته الفاسدة.

أولاً: منْ يصالح الإنسان مع الله:-
الإنسان عندما أخطأ وكسّر وصية الله صارت هناك خصومة وحاجز بين الإنسان وبين الله وخطية كسّر الوصية كانت موجهة ضد الله الغير محدود فصارت خطية غير محدودة.
ومن أجل مصالحة الإنسان مع الله لابد أن أحدهما يذهب للاخر فيمكن للعظيم أن يذهب للاصفر ويكون هذا اتضاعاً منه ولكن لا يمكن للاصفر أن يرتفع.
ملك أراد أن يعرف ما يحدث فى مملكته فإتخذ شكل أحد المواطنين العاديين وبدأ يسير فى شوارع المدينة يسأل عن أحوال الرعية فهل فقد هذا الملك سلطانه لأنه ظهر فى شكل مواطن عادى.
و لكن على النقيض فلا يستطيع مواطن عادى أن يلبس ملابس الملك ويقول أنا الملك ويكون بذلك صادقاً أو يكون له سلطان الملك وقوته.
وهكذا عندما أراد الله أن يصالح الإنسان ويعيد علاقة المحبة نزل فى شكل الإنسان و اتخذ جسداً وصار له كل ما كان للإنسان (ماعدا الخطية) فأكل وشرب ونام وصلى واعتمد وكل ذلك لا يؤثر على لاهوته وقدرته.

ثانياً: منْ يرفع عن الإنسان حكم الموت؟
و لكن مازال هناك حكم الموت عل الإنسان فعندما أعطى الله ادم الوصية قال له يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتاً تموت فأكل ادم وصار مستحقاً لحكم الموت، وااله كلى العدل وقال لادم يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت فلا يمكن أن الله العادل ألا يطبق احكامه ومن ناحية اخرى محبته ورحمته لادم تجعله لا يتركه فى موته.

* ولكن كيف مات أدم وكيف خلصه الله من الموت؟
بعد أن أكل من الشجرة وصار مستحقاً لحكم الموت ، مات ثلاثة أنواع من الموت :-
1- الموت الجسدى :- 
فبعدأن أكل أدم من الشجرة قال الله إنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود وفعلا تحقق ذلك بعد أن ترك الجنة بفترة وإنفصلت روحه عن جسده ورجع جسده إلى التراب.
2- الموت الروحى:- 
قبل السقوط كانت لأدم دالة قوية وصداقة حقيقية مع الله، والروح التى هى نفخة من الله تشتاق دائماً للحياه معه ولكن بعد السقوط إنفصل الإنسان روحياً عن الله وصارت الخطية حاجزاً بينه وبين الله ومات روحياً. وأيضاً إن الروح تظل بعيداً عن الله فى جحيم لا يطاق إلى الأبد حتى بعد الموت الجسدى.
3- الموت النفسى (الأدبى):- عندما كان الإنسان فى الجنة كان له سلطاناً على كل الخليقة وكانت الخليقة كلها تهابه وكانت له صورة الله ولم تكن هناك حيوانات مفترسة والأرض كانت تعطى ثمرها. ولكن عندما سقط بدأت الخليقة تتمرد عليه والحيوانات تفترس بعضها البعض وتعتدى على الإنسان والأرض أيضاً أصبحت لا تعطى ثمرها. وذلك مثل إنسان كان مديراً لشركة كبرى له سلطان وهيبة وبعد إرتكاب خطأ ما أصبح عاملا بسيطاً فصار ذلك تدميراً وموتاً لنفسه.
+ فأخذ الله جسداً ومات عن الإنسان و أقامه من :
1- الموت الجسدى:- إذ أن الله إتخذ جسداً مثل الإنسان ( ما خلا الخطية التى هى سبب الموت) ومات بإرادته وهو غير مستحق الموت لذلك بعد موته بالجسد استطاع أن يقوم بالجسد وصار بذلك للإنسان قيامة بالجسد.
2- الموت الروحى:- و إتخذ شكل الإنسان وعاش على الأرض مثلنا دون أن يخطئ وهو الوحيد الذى لم يخطئ وعندما مات بالجسد كإنسان ذهب بروحه الإنسانية إلى الجحيم وخلص الارواح ووهبهم الحياه مع الله إلى الأبد وبذلك خلص الإنسان من الموت الروحى سواء فى حياته على الأرض أو بعد موته حيث أن روحه تكون فى فروس النعيم بعد أن تفارق الجسد .
3- الموت النفسى :- و أعاد للإنسان ثقته بنفسه وقال له الله : أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة"(مت 31:10) ،" لم أعد أدعوكم عبيداً بل أحباء"(يو15:15). ونرى كرامة الإنسان وهيبته فى حياة القديسين فنرى صداقتهم مع الحيوانات وسيادتهم على الطبيعة.
ثالثاً: منْ يجدد طبيعة الإنسان التى عرفت الشر و تلوثت به ويهبه حياة جديدة؟
محبة الله للإنسان لا تُحد ولكن طبيعة الله المقدسة لا تقبل الخطية، هكذا الله لم يترك الإنسان فى فساد طبيعته حتى يموت بالخطية ولم يعاقبة بأن يفنى طبيعته بل جاء و أخذ الطبيعة البشرية لكى يجددها و يأخذ كل خطايانا فى جسده فصارت لنا حياته و أخذنا الطبيعة الجديدة وتجددنا. 

وما "الذبح العظيم" الذي يذكره القرآن في سورة الصافات 107 نقلا عن التوراة - إذ يقتبس قصة إبراهيم عندما كان مزمعا ان يقدم ابنه ذبيحة على جبل المريا فمنعه الله وقدم له كبشا كي يفتدي به ابنه - إلاّ رمزا لعمل المسيح الكفاري على جبل الجلجثة . وهنا نجد ان القرآن أسماه "الذبح العظيم" لان ذلك الكبش لم يكن كبشا عاديا كبقية الكباش التي كانت تقدم يوميا للكفارة. بل كان كبشا فريدا، كان عطية السماء لإبراهيم ليكفر عن ابنه الذي كان تحت حتمية الموت. كما ان الله أراد ان يعلمنا ان ما حدث على جبل المريا (الذي هو جبل الجلجثة) لم يكن إلا رمزا: أولا، لحالة الإنسان وخطاياه التي جلبت عليه حكم موت أبدي محتوم في نار جهنم. وثانيا، لمحبة الله إذ أرسل عطية السماء - الرب يسوع المسيح - الذي هو "حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يوحنا 29:1). وقد مات المسيح على نفس البقعة التي قدم فيها إبراهيم الكبش فداء لابنه الذي هو رمز لموت المسيح لفداء بني البشر ولمغفرة خطايا كل من يؤمن به : "وانما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية" (عبرانيين 18:10). 

إذاً، "الذبح العظيم" لم يكن إلا رمزا للذبح العظيم الفعلي الذي قدمه الرب يسوع المسيح بدم نفسه لفداء الإنسان ومبطلا كل الذبائح إذ لم تبقِ حاجة بعد لأية منها: "فان المسيح أيضا تألم من أجل الأثمة ... لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (1بطرس 3 : 18 ) و ( يوحنا 3: 16 ). ولأن المسيح هو كلمة الله ، لذلك لم يستطع الموت ان يمسكه ويبقيه في القبر ، وهكذا قام في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات بمجد عظيم ليؤكد دعواه ويثبت رسالته

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91436

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

التثليث والتوحيد 

إن عالماً ملحداً أخذ ذات يوم يهزأ أمام سامعيه بعقيدة المسيحيون ... 

ثم فى سخرية التفت إلى أحد المؤمنين الحاضرين وسأله قائلا :

كيف تفهم ان الثلاثة يكونون واحد والواحد يكون ثلاثة !؟

وكان بجانب ذلك المسيحى شمعة فأخذها 

وأجاب على سؤال العالم الملحد بسؤال قائلا : 

وهل تستطيع أنت ان تخبرنى عن كيفية أشتعال هذه الشمعة ؟

فأجاب الملحد قائلا :

إن الأمر سهل جدا إذ ان الشحم (المادة الشمعية) والفتيل والهواء ..

هذه الثلاثة إتحدت معا فأعطت هذا النور المنظور .. 

وهنا رد المسيحى سائلا مرة أخرى : 

وهل يمكنك ان تفهم كيف ان الثلاثة مواد توجد نورا واحداً 

فاجاب الملحد : لا ... إننى لا افهم كيف يحدث هذا مع تصديقى للأمر 

وهنا أجاب المسيحى البسيط المملوء من روح الله قائلا :

" هكذا الله ..

وإن كنا لا نفهم تماماً بعقولنا كل شيئ عن حقيقة ثالوث وحدانيته .

ووحدانيه ثالوثه ... 

إلا اننا نؤمن بها والعقل يقبلها لأنها لا تتعارض معه وإن كانت تسمو عليه . "

صديقى :

لقد تجرأنا ..نعم إذ نبحث فى موضوع مثل التثليث والتوحيد لأنه بحث

فى طبيعة الله وجوهره ...

ومن هو الأنسان حتى يريد أن يفهم جوهر الله .

فإن كان الأنسان لم يعرف بعد نفسه جيدا من حيث جوهره .. 

أفلا تعتبر جرأة إن أراد أن يعرف الله لأن

" امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله ( 1كو 2 : 11 ) "

ولذلك يوصى بولس الرسول كل أحد

" ان لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي ان يرتئي بل يرتئي الى التعقل ( رو 12 : 3 )

" أى أننا ممكن بعقلنا المحدود أن نأخذ ولو شعاعا بسيطا قدر ما 

تستطيع طبيعتنا البشرية ان تحتمل من أعلانات الله لنا عن نفسه ...

أى نرتئي الى التعقل .

ونحتاج بالضرورة يا صديقى الى الأتضاع فى كلامنا عن ا

لموضوعات اللاهوتية بصفة عامة .. 

لأنه إن كان العلم ينفخ فكم يكون الأمر اذا ارتبط باللاهوتيات 

كم قاد هذا العلم كثيرين للكبرياء والهرطقة ...

حفظنا الرب .

الحقائق اللاهوتية فوق العقل والأدراك وهذا لا يعيب

بل بالعكس هو دليل صحتها 

فالعقل اذا اخترع شيئاً إنما يخترع ما يتناسب مع فهمه وقدراته 

فكون ان حقيقة التثليث والتوحيد أسمى من العقل

فهذا دليل انها ليست من أختراع الأنسان فمن المنطقى أن يكون الله فوق العقل ...

لآننا لو امكننا أن نستوعب الله إلهاً بعقولنا فبكل تأكيد لا يكون هو الله .

وان كانت هناك حقائق علمية وظواهر طبيعية كثيرة جدا

أثبتها العلم فصدقناها دون ان نفهم أعماقها وأسرارها

فما بالنا نريد ان نفهم أعماق الله!! .وهذه أمثلة من الطبيعة تؤكد ذلك :

++ السكر الأبيض 

الذى يستخرج من نبات قصب السكر هذا السكر الحلو المذاق

والمستخدم فى عمليات التحلية يتكون من 3 عناصر لا مذاق لها 

جميعا وهى الأكسجين والهيدروجين والكربون فكيف يمكن لعناصر ثلاثة

عديمة المذاق ان تخرج لنا بإتحادها السكر الشديد الحلاوة !!!

ويزيد الأمر صعوبة فى الفهم ان عنصرين منها بلا لون وهما الأكسجين والهيدروجين

وثالثهما اسود وهو الكربون ...

فكيف يمكن لعنصر أسود اللون يتحد مع عنصرين عديما اللون

لتخرج لنا فى النهاية مادة بيضاء !!!

++ مثال أخر وهو الماء

الذى يتكون من عنصرين وهما الهيدروجين والأكسجين 

حيث نجد أحدهما يشتعل والأخر يساعد على الاشتعال 

ولكنهما اذا اتحدا معا ينتج الماء الذى يستخدم فى إطفاء ما هو مشتعل !!

++ مثال ثالث وهو الملح 

الذى لا يخلو منه طعامنا نجد انه يتكون من عنصرى الكلور والصوديوم 

وكلاهما سام اذا اخذ بمفرده ولكنهما اذا اتحدا معاً نتج الملح ا

لذى يعطى مذاقا لما نأكله !! 

فإن كان هذا يا صديقى هو إعجاز الله فى الطبيعة الغير عاقلة ...

فكم وكم يكون الأمر فى ثالوث أقانيمه ... 

إننا لو كنا نفهم وندرك كل ما يدركه الله لما فاقنا هو فى شئ .

لذلك نؤكد على حقيقة وجود بعض الأسرار الفائقة التى تتأسس عليها العقيدة

انها عقيدة سماوية 

وهنا تظهر أهمية وجود الأيمان. لأنه اى فضل لنا إن آمنا بما نراه وندركه فقط ...

نوع وحدانية الله 


بالطبع الله واحد ولكن ... 

هناك نوعان من الوحدانية ... 

وحدانية مجردة مطلقة صماء مصمدة ... 

والثانية وحدانية جامعة مانعة ...

فمن اى النوعين يا ترى وحدانية الله ؟؟؟

إن قلنا أنها وحدانية مجردة صماء فمعنى هذا 

أنه قبل خلق الملائكة والبشر كان الله 

فى حالة سكون تام لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ...

ثم طرأ عليه تغيير إذ تكلم للأباء بالأنبياء وصار يسمع الصلاة

ويحب البشر وهكذا حدثت عليه تغييرات

بينما هو جلت عظمته منزه عن التغيير والتطور .

أما إذا قلنا ان الله يتكلم ويسمع ويحب قبل خلق الملائكة والبشر ....

فالسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه تلقائياً هو :

مع من كان يتكلم الله ؟؟وإلى من كان يسمع ؟؟ومن كان يحب ؟؟

إن هذه المشكلة قد حلها لنا الكتاب المقدس فى بساطة عميقة

مظهراً لنا ان وحدانية الله هى وحدانية جامعة مانعة ..

. فهى جامعة لكل ما هو لازم لها ومانعة لكل ما عداه ...

وبناء عليه فالله منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد هو هو :

" ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران (يع 7:1) "

فهو كليم وسميع فى نفس الوقت وأيضا محب ومحبوب فى آن واحد 

وهنا نجد ان وحدانية الله بالضرورة هى وحدانية جامعة لثلاثة أقانيم

ومانعة لما هو اقل أو أكثر من ذلك .

وهذا يجعلنا نسأل عن معنى أقنوم ؟

كلمة أقنوم 
معناها صفةأو خاصية يقوم عليها الكيان الإلهى 

وبدونها ينعدم قيام الكيان أو الذات الإلهيه .

وعلى ذلك ففى جوهر الله الواحد ثلاث أقانيم 

مع ملاحظة أنها ليست أجزاء فى الجوهر الإلهى ..

إذا  هو جوهر بسيط كامل لا يقبل التجزئة

فما هى إذن أقانيم الله 

الثلاثة أو خواصه الذاتية 

(1) خاصية الوجود او الذات :
فالله موجود بذاته وواجب الوجود . 

وإذا لم تكن لله صفة الوجود يكون عدماً . 

وحاشا لله أن يكون غير موجود ...

هذا الاقنوم هو (الآب ) ومعناه الأصل أو الوجود أو الكيان .


(2) خاصية العقل والحكمة :
فالله عاقل بل هو مصدر العقل والحكمة

وإذا لم يكن الله عاقلا فليس له وجود 

وأقنوم العقل فى الله هو ( الأبن ) او ( الكلمة )

إذ هو الأقنوم الذى أعلن لنا عن الله وخبر عنه 

فهذا الأقنوم هو عقل الله الناطق او نطق الله العاقل . 

وسبب تسميته بالأبن هو : 

لأن الفكر أو النطق صادر من الكيان الإلهى

والشئ الصادر عن شئ يسمى مولود منه ...

فمثلا يقال 

( فلان لم ينطق ببنت شفة ) أو ( بنات أفكاره ) .. 

فلأن الكلمة صادرة عن الفكر أو الشفة سميت بنتها .. 

وكذلك الأفكار تسمى ( وليدة العقل ) 

وخروج الأبن من عند الآب للتجسد إنما هو خروج من غير أنفصال

مثل خروج الفكرة من عقل صاحبها وتذهب إلى أقاصى الأرض مع بقائها فى عقله .


(3) خاصية الحياة :
فالله حى 

بل هو مصدر وواهب الحياة ... 

وإذا لم يكن الله حياً كان ميتاً وبالتالى ليس له وجود ...

هذه الخاصية أو هذا الأقنوم هو ( الروح القدس ).

وسميت بالروح القدس لأنها روح الله .


وخلاصة ذلك نفهم ان
الجوهر الإلهى واحد ولكن الخواص او الاقانيم التى يقوم عليها هى ثلاثة 

نسميها

الآب والأبن والروح القدس

وبالتالى يكون الآب غير الأبن غير الروح القدس 

ولكن فى نفس الوقت نجد أن 

الآب هو الله 

والأبن هو الله 

والروح القدس هو الله

ولذلك نقول 

الله موجود بذاتة وهو (الآب)

عاقل بكلمتة وهو (الإبن)

حى بروحه وهو (الروح القدس )


مثال من الطبيعة يوضح لك عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ببساطة:

الضوء : 

عند تحليل الضوء الطبيعى أكتشف أنه يتكون من

ثلاث أشعة يمكن تمييزها وتمييز عملها عن بعضها 

مع أستحاله الفصل بينها وهى :

1. شعاع حرارة : 

وهو سبب حياة جميع الكائنات ولا يمكن ان نراه وإن كنا نشعر به ..

وهو يرمز إلى الآب غير المرئى .

2. شعاع نور :

وهذا نراه بعيوننا ويرمز للأبن الذى رأيناه بالتجسد .

3. شعاع كيميائى : 

وهذا وإن كنا لا نراه لكن يظهر تأثيره الكيميائى فى كثير من الظواهر 

كالتصوير الشمسى مثلا .. وهو يرمز إلى الروح القدس فى عمله الخفى 

فى النفس بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة .


وواضح أن كل شعاع من هذه الثلاث غير الأثنين الأخرين فى عمله

وتأثيره مع بقاءه متحداً معهما ويستحيل الفصل بينهم .

كذلك الله ( الآب والأبن والروح القدس )

وأطمئنك أن الله نفسه قد أشار كثيرا فى كتابه المقدس 

لحقيقة وحدانيته وتعدد أقانيمه أى أنه بالفعل إله واحد ليس سواه 

ولكنه متعدد الأقانيم

(وحدانيه جامعة مانعة وليست مجردة مطلقة صماء).. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185035


​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*
أسرار الكنيسة السبعة

1- سر المعمودية (يو5:3؛ أف25:5؛ 1كو11:6) 

انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 3 اية 5
5. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.
6. اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ.

2- سر الميرون (أع17:8، ثم 1يو20:2)

اعمال الرسل اصحاح 8 اية 17 
حِينَئِذٍ وَضَعَا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَبِلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ.
. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ وَتَعْلَمُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.


3- سر القربان أو تناول جسد الرب ودمه (يو53:6-56)

. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ.
54. مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ
55. لأَنَّ جَسَدِي مَأْكَلٌ حَقٌّ وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌّ.
56. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ.

4- سر التوبة و الإعتراف (يو23:20).

23. مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».

5- سر مسحة المرضى (يع14:5، 15؛ مر13:6).

 أَمَرِيضٌ أَحَدٌ بَيْنَكُمْ؟ فَلْيَدْعُ شُيُوخَ الْكَنِيسَةِ فَيُصَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَيَدْهَنُوهُ بِزَيْتٍ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ،
15. وَصَلاَةُ الإِيمَانِ تَشْفِي الْمَرِيضَ وَالرَّبُّ يُقِيمُهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ فَعَلَ خَطِيَّةً تُغْفَرُ لَهْ.

6- سر الزيجة أي الزواج (أف32:5)

أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ،
23. لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ.
24. وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
25. أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا،
26. لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ،
27. لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ.
28. كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ.
29. فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ.
30. لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ.
31. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.
32. هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ.

7- سر الكهنوت (1تي14:4؛ 2تي6:1)

إِنْ فَكَّرْتَ الإِخْوَةَ بِهَذَا تَكُونُ خَادِماً صَالِحاً لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، مُتَرَبِّياً بِكَلاَمِ الإِيمَانِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ الْحَسَنِ الَّذِي تَتَبَّعْتَهُ.
7. وَأَمَّا الْخُرَافَاتُ الدَّنِسَةُ الْعَجَائِزِيَّةُ فَارْفُضْهَا، وَرَوِّضْ نَفْسَكَ لِلتَّقْوَى.
8. لأَنَّ الرِّيَاضَةَ الْجَسَدِيَّةَ نَافِعَةٌ لِقَلِيلٍ، وَلَكِنَّ التَّقْوَى نَافِعَةٌ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، إِذْ لَهَا مَوْعِدُ الْحَيَاةِ الْحَاضِرَةِ وَالْعَتِيدَةِ.
9. صَادِقَةٌ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَمُسْتَحِقَّةٌ كُلَّ قُبُولٍ.
10. لأَنَّنَا لِهَذَا نَتْعَبُ وَنُعَيَّرُ، لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أَلْقَيْنَا رَجَاءَنَا عَلَى اللهِ الْحَيِّ، الَّذِي هُوَ مُخَلِّصُ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
11. أَوْصِ بِهَذَا وَعَلِّمْ.
12. لاَ يَسْتَهِنْ أَحَدٌ بِحَدَاثَتِكَ، بَلْ كُنْ قُدْوَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الْكَلاَمِ، فِي التَّصَرُّفِ، فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، فِي الرُّوحِ، فِي الإِيمَانِ، فِي الطَّهَارَةِ.
13. إِلَى أَنْ أَجِيءَ اعْكُفْ عَلَى الْقِرَاءَةِ وَالْوَعْظِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ.
14. لاَ تُهْمِلِ الْمَوْهِبَةَ الَّتِي فِيكَ الْمُعْطَاةَ لَكَ بِالنُّبُوَّةِ مَعَ وَضْعِ أَيْدِي الْمَشْيَخَةِ.15. اهْتَمَّ بِهَذَا. كُنْ فِيهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ تَقَدُّمُكَ ظَاهِراً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
16. لاَحِظْ نَفْسَكَ وَالتَّعْلِيمَ وَدَاوِمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ، لأَنَّكَ إِذَا فَعَلْتَ هَذَا تُخَلِّصُ نَفْسَكَ وَالَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَكَ أَيْضاً. ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

- سر المعمودية

المعمودية شرط للخلاص

إن المعمودية هامة لنا كمسيحيين، وقد اعتبرها السيد المسيح شرطاً أساسياً لدخول ومعاينة ملكوت السماوات، وقد أوصى تلاميذه قبل صعوده للسماوات قائلاً "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19) أى يتم التعميد على اسم الثالوث؛ الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.
وكذلك قال "من آمن واعتمد خلص" (مر16: 16). فكما جعل السيد المسيح الإيمان شرطاً لنيل الخلاص، كذلك جعل المعمودية أيضاً شرطاً للخلاص. لذلك لم يقل "من آمن خلص"، بل قال "من آمن واعتمد خلص".

معمودية واحدة

	تتم المعمودية بثلاث غطسات وهى فى نفس الوقت معمودية واحدة. نقول فى قانون الإيمان }ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا{ وكان الختان للذكور فى العهد القديم رمزاً للمعمودية.. وكما أنه لا يمكن أن يختتن الإنسان مرتين، هكذا أيضاً المعمودية لا تُعاد مثلما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين "لأن الذين استنيروا مرة وذاقوا الموهبة السماوية، وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس، وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة وقوات الدهر الآتى؛ وسقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم أيضاً للتوبة إذ هم يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله ثانية ويشهرونه" (عب6: 4-6) لا يمكن تجديدهم للتوبة، بمعنى لا يمكن إعادة معموديتهم، فهناك وسائل أخرى للتوبة غير المعمودية.. 
معمودية التوبة التى للقديس يوحنا المعمدان تختلف عن معمودية السيد المسيح التى ننال بها التوبة وغفران الخطايا، وبها ننال أيضاً أشياء أخرى سوف نتحدث عنها مثل الولادة الجديدة من الله..
هناك بعض المبتدعين يعمدون بغطسة واحدة. وهذه المعمودية مرفوضة ولا تقبلها الكنيسة على الإطلاق.. والشخص المعمَّد بهذه الطريقة ينبغى أن يعمَّد بالطريقة الصحيحة الثلاثية كما أوضحنا. وكذلك يجب أن تـكون المعمودية مقـترنة بالاعــتراف الحقيقى بالإيمان الأرثوذكسى المستقيم التى تتم بثلاث غطسات على اسم الثالوث الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.. كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول إن المعمودية هى معمودية واحدة "رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة" (أف4: 5). فالرب واحد؛ الذى هو الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد.. والإيمان واحد؛ الذى هو الإيمان الأرثوذكسى المستقيم.. والمعمودية واحدة؛ التى نقولها فى قانون الإيمان }ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتى آمين{.

سوف نورد الآن قصة من تاريخ الكنيسة تؤكد أن المعمودية هى معمودية واحدة لا تتكرر:

يُذكر أنه فى عهد البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء، أن أرادت زوجة أحد الوزراء فى أنطاكية أن تعمد ابنيها فى مصر. فأتت إلى مصر وبينما هى فى الطريق هاج البحر جداً، وكادت السفينة أن تغرق، فخافت الأم على ولديها أن يموتا غرقاً بدون عماد, فقامت بنفسها بعمادهما وهى فى السفينة على اسم الآب والابن والـروح القدس - كانت من الممكن أن تعمدهم بأى ماء، أو حتى من لعاب فمها، أو بأى دم إذ أنها جرحت نفسها ورشمتهما بدمها- وعند وصولهم إلى الإسكندرية؛ وكان ذلك فى يوم أحد التناصير، وكان قداسة البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء (البطريرك السابع عشر) هو الذى يـقوم بالعماد فى الكنيسة، وعندما قام قداسته بعمادهما؛ لاحظ أنه فى كل مرة ينزل فيها أحد الطفلين إلى جرن المعمودية؛ يتجمد الماء. فتعجب قداسة البابا البطريرك؛ وسأل الأم عن قصـتها! فحكت له الأم ما حدث فى الطريق، وكيف قامت بعماد طـفليها خوفاً عليهما من الغرق. فقال لها إن المعمودية لا تتكرر، ولم يعمدهما مرة أخرى. بل اكتفى برشمهما بسر المسحة المقدسة زيت الميرون المقدس. وهذه القصة توضح لنا أهمية وعظمة هذا السر، وأنها معمودية واحدة لا تتكرر..

الكنيسة مدرسة للإيمان

تُعلِّم الكنيسة الإيمان المسيحى للشعب فى أساسياته..
فبرشم علامة الصليب، تُعلِّمنا الكنيسة 

أن الصليب هو قوة الله للخلاص. وأنه باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد.
 وأن السيد المسيح قد نزل من السـماء وتجسد على الأرض ونقلنا من أصحاب اليسار إلى أصحاب اليمين. 
وبالمعمودية تُعلِّمنا الكنيسة أن الله واحد مثـلث الأقانيم لأن المعمودية واحدة بثلاث غطسات.. لذلك فإن المعمودية الواحدة على اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وفى المعمودية ينطق الأب الكاهن الاسم الجديد للمعمد. فيقول عمدتك يا فلان… باسم الآب فى أول غطسة، والابن فى ثانى غطسة، والروح القدس فى ثالث غطسة.. فدائماً نقول {باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس} فالعماد على اسم الثالوث هو حسب النص الآتى "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس"(مت28: 19). ويكون الاسم الجديد الذى يُقال فى وقت التغطيس، هو اسمه الذى يعيش به حياته بعد ذلك.. كما أنه من الممكن أن يُعمَّد باسمه الأصلى ويستمر كذلك. 
ففى أثناء الصلوات والرشومات؛ الرشم بزيت الغاليلاون قبل المعمودية، والرشم بالميرون بعد المعمودية.. كل رشم يكون على شكل صليب. فالكنيسة تُعلِّم أولادها أن الخلاص هو بالصليب وبالمعمودية التى على اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.. ومعروف أن الذى صُلب على الصليب هو الابن المتجسد من أجل خلاصنا، كلمة الله المتجسد.. 
إذاً من خلال طقس المعمودية والاعتراف الذى يُقال بالإيمان، يُلقّن الشعب بكل مستوياته الإيمان المسيحى. وهكذا يعيش الإنسان طوال حياته يتذكر أن المعمودية ثلاث غطسات فى معمودية واحدة. لأن هذا هو إيمانه بالثالوث.

أهمية المعمودية للأطفال 

إن المعمودية هامة جداً بالنسبة للأطفال الصغار، وذلك خوفاً من عدم دخولهم ملكوت السماوات إذا لم يتم عمادهم قبل وفاتهم. فالطفل الذكر يتم عماده بعد أربعين يوماً، والبنت بعد ثمانين يوماً. إلا إذا تعرضت حياة هذا الطفل للخطر، ففى هذه الحالة تسمح الكنيسة بعماد هذا الطفل قبل الوقت المحدد وتكمل الأم المدة الباقية حسب الطقس. 
وأحياناً فى حالة الخطر الشديد يكتفى برشم الطفل المعمد على رأسه بالماء ثلاثة رشومات: باسم الآب والابن والـروح القدس كل رشم باسم أحد الأقانيم الثلاثة؛ عند عدم وجود وقت لإعداد جرن المعمودية، أو إذا كانت حالة الطفل الصحية لا تسمح بالتغطيس فى الماء كأن يـكون موضوعاً فى الحضّانة؛ وبذلك نستودعه فى يد الله الأمينة. 
بل وتسمح الكنيسة استثناءً بتعميده من قِبل أى إنسان أرثوذكسى؛ إذا لم يتواجد أى أب كاهن فى هذا الوقت، لكن لابد أن يتعمَّد بثلاث غطسات فى الماء ويقول له [ أعمدَّك يا فلان باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ].. 
وإذا لم يمُت هذا الطفل بعد ذلك، تحمله أسرته إلى الكنيسة ويقوم الأب الكاهن أو الأب الأسقف برشمه بزيت الميرون المقدس فقط، ويصلى عليه صلوات مِسحة الروح القدس، ولكن لا تعاد المعمودية لهذا الطفل على الإطلاق.. وتكون هذه حالات خاصة جداً​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

كيف تقبل يسوع المسيح مخلصا لك

ويعلن الكتاب المقدس عن قبول المسيح: "وأما كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين باسمه

" الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 1: 12. والقبول هو الإيمان .. ما وقر في القلب وصدقه العمل. "
الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت" 
رساله الرسول يعقوب 2: 20.  

كما أن قبول الله يجعلنا أبناء له وليس أقل .. إذ أنه ينقلنا من مرتبة العبيد إلى الأحباء: "لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده. لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي" الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 15: 15. 

2- يسوع المسيح "ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص" أعمال الرسل 4: 12. فهو "الطريق والحق والحياة" الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 14: 6.
 "أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً"
 الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 6: 35.  

لذلك ادعوه رباً ومخلصاً شخصياً لك، "إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت. لأن القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص"
رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل روما 10: 9 – 10.  


3- إن الله يحب كل خليقته .. فهو لا يفضِّل إنسان على آخر أو شعب على آخر، لكن الجميع متساوون أمامه .. 
"ليس يهودي ولا يوناني. ليس عبد ولا حر. ليس ذكر وأنثى لأنكم جميعاً واحداً في المسيح يسوع" رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل غلاطيه 3: 28.

ليس بإمكانك ان تفعل شيئاً يجعل الله يحبك أكثر أو يحبك أقل. وذلك لأن محبة الله تعتمد على طبيعته حيث "أن الله محبة". 
فإن الله لم يحبنا لأننا نستحق المحبة "لكن الله بيَّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا" رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل روما 5: 8.

فالمسيحية تمتاز عن باقي الديانات بمفهوم "النعمة" .. أي عطية الله المجانية التي لا نستحقها.


4- لذلك تعال إلى الرب يسوع المسيح كما أنت. ليس باستطاعتك أن تغيِّر نفسك وإلا لما كان لديك احتياج إليه. لكن الكتاب المقدس واضح في قوله أن "الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً. ليس من يعمل صلاحاً ليس ولا واحد" 
رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل روما 3: 12. فإن الله يكره الخطية جدا لكنه يحب الخاطي جداً وهو الراعي الصالح الذي يبذل نفسه عن الخراف الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 10: 11. 


5- اعلن توبتك عن جهلك وخطاياك السابقة "فالله يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضياً عن أزمنة الجهل" 
أعمال الرسل 17: 30. فهو الوحيد الذي يقدر أن يعطيك حياة جديدة: "إذاً إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت. هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً" رساله الرسول بولس الى اهل كورينثوس الثانيه 5: 17.


6- اطلب وجه الله باعتباره أب لنا وليس ديان. واعلم أن يسوع في أيام جسده قد تعرض لكل التجارب والضيقات التي قد تمر بها. فهو لا يجلس في برجه العاجي في السماء كما صوَّره أرسطو بعيداً عن كل ما نعانيه نحن على الأرض، لكنه من شدة محبته لنا قرر أن يتنازل ويشاركنا: "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما"
 الرسالة الى العيرانيين 2: 14. "من ثم كان ينبغي أن يشبه أخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيماً ورئيس كهنة أميناً في ما لله حتى يكفِّر خطايا شعبه. لأنه فيما قد تألم مجرباً يقدر أن يعين المجربين" الرسالة الى العيرانيين 2: 17 – 18.

لذلك فهو قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا: "لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرَّب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية" 
الرسالة الى العيرانيين 4: 15.

كذلك فإن الروح القدس يعين ضعفاتنا: "وكذلك الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا"  رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل روما 8: 26.


7- اقرأ الكتاب المقدس مبتدئاً بالأناجيل الأربعة التي تروي عن حياة الرب يسوع المسيح على الأرض وأعماله ومعجزاته وتعاليمه. اعلم أن الله "ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران" رسالة الرسول يعقوب 1: 17. وأن "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" عب 13: 8. فهو يستطيع أن يتدخل في ظروف حياتك اليومية تماماً كما صنع في حياة الناس قديماً. 
"الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه. الذي يدعونه بالحق. يعمل رضى خائفيه ويسمع تضرعهم فيخلصهم" المزمور 145: 18 - 19.


8- اطلب إرشاد الروح القدس لك أثناء الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس. 
"وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" 
الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 16: 13.


9- استخدم آيات الكتاب المقدس التي لمس الله بها قلبك في الصلاة. فإنه مكتوب أن "كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلى مفصل النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته وليست خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه بل كل شيء عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه أمرنا"
 الرسالة الى الغيرانيين 4: 12 -13. لذلك دع كلمة الله تكشف خبايا قلبك أمام الله حتى يتعامل معها ويطهرها ويقدسها. 


10- انضم إلى مجموعة في الكنيسة من أجل الشركة والصلاة معاً. فإن الكنيسة ليست حجارة أو طوب، وإنما هي جسد والمسيح هو الرأس. "وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء للكنيسة التي هي جسده ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل" 
رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل افسس 1: 22 – 23. 

كما أن يسوع هو حجر الزاوية: "فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية الذي فيه كل البناء مركباً معاً ينمو هيكلا مقدساً في الرب"
 رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل افسس 2: 19. 


11- ضع كل حياتك ومستقبلك في يدي الله واعلم أنه "من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح. أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عري أم خطر أم سيف"
 رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل روما 8: 35. فقد ذكر الرب يسوع أنه "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق. لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم"
الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 16: 33.

12- لكنه وعد بأنه سوف يعطي لنا سلامه: "سلاماً أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب" 
الانجيل بحسب البشير يوحنا 14: 27. "وسلام الله الذي يحفظ كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع"  .  

صلاة مقترحه
ايها الرب يسوع 

اعترف لك بخطيتي وكما اني اعترف انني لا استطيع ان اخلص نفسي بنفسي

لذلك

تعال الان يا رب يسوع وادخل الى قلبي وطهرني من خطيتي,

انت يا رب يا رب يسوع يا من هو اصدق القائلين

وعدتني في الكتاب المقدس ان كل من يقبلك تعطيه سلطان ان يكون من اولاد الله

ها انا طلب منك ان تدخل قلبي وتجعلني خليقه جديده

آمين ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

سفر التكوين اصحاح3 
1. وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَّةُ احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ فَقَالَتْ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «احَقّا قَالَ اللهُ لا تَاكُلا مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟»
2. فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَاكُلُ
3. وَامَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا».
4. فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا!
5. بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».
6. فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ.
7. فَانْفَتَحَتْ اعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا انَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا اوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لانْفُسِهِمَا مَازِرَ.
8. وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ مَاشِيا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ فَاخْتَبَا ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ.
9. فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ: «ايْنَ انْتَ؟».
10. فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ لانِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَاتُ».
11. فَقَالَ: «مَنْ اعْلَمَكَ انَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ هَلْ اكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ انْ لا تَاكُلَ مِنْهَا؟»
12. فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «الْمَرْاةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَاكَلْتُ».
13. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «مَا هَذَا الَّذِي فَعَلْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ: «الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَاكَلْتُ».
14. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لانَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هَذَا مَلْعُونَةٌ انْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعِينَ وَتُرَابا تَاكُلِينَ كُلَّ ايَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.
15. وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».
16. وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «تَكْثِيرا اكَثِّرُ اتْعَابَ حَبَلِكِ. بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ اوْلادا. وَالَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ».
17. وَقَالَ لِادَمَ: «لانَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ امْرَاتِكَ وَاكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلا: لا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا مَلْعُونَةٌ الارْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ ايَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.
18. وَشَوْكا وَحَسَكا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ وَتَاكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ.
19. بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَاكُلُ خُبْزا حَتَّى تَعُودَ الَى الارْضِ الَّتِي اخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لانَّكَ تُرَابٌ وَالَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».
20. وَدَعَا ادَمُ اسْمَ امْرَاتِهِ «حَوَّاءَ» لانَّهَا امُّ كُلِّ حَيٍّ.
21. وَصَنَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِادَمَ وَامْرَاتِهِ اقْمِصَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ وَالْبَسَهُمَا.
22. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ».
23. فَاخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الارْضَ الَّتِي اخِذَ مِنْهَا.
24. فَطَرَدَ الانْسَانَ وَاقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.


سفر التكوين اصحاح 4 

. وَعَرَفَ ادَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَاتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ قَايِينَ. وَقَالَتِ: «اقْتَنَيْتُ رَجُلا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ».
2. ثُمَّ عَادَتْ فَوَلَدَتْ اخَاهُ هَابِيلَ. وَكَانَ هَابِيلُ رَاعِيا لِلْغَنَمِ وَكَانَ قَايِينُ عَامِلا فِي الارْضِ.
3. وَحَدَثَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ايَّامٍ انَّ قَايِينَ قَدَّمَ مِنْ اثْمَارِ الارْضِ قُرْبَانا لِلرَّبِّ
4. وَقَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ ايْضا مِنْ ابْكَارِ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا. فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ
5. وَلَكِنْ الَى قَايِينَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ لَمْ يَنْظُرْ. فَاغْتَاظَ قَايِينُ جِدّا وَسَقَطَ وَجْهُهُ.
6. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟
7. انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا».
8. وَكَلَّمَ قَايِينُ هَابِيلَ اخَاهُ. وَحَدَثَ اذْ كَانَا فِي الْحَقْلِ انَّ قَايِينَ قَامَ عَلَى هَابِيلَ اخِيهِ وَقَتَلَهُ.
9. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «ايْنَ هَابِيلُ اخُوكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لا اعْلَمُ! احَارِسٌ انَا لاخِي؟»
10. فَقَالَ: «مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟ صَوْتُ دَمِ اخِيكَ صَارِخٌ الَيَّ مِنَ الارْضِ.
11. فَالْانَ مَلْعُونٌ انْتَ مِنَ الارْضِ الَّتِي فَتَحَتْ فَاهَا لِتَقْبَلَ دَمَ اخِيكَ مِنْ يَدِكَ!
12. مَتَى عَمِلْتَ الارْضَ لا تَعُودُ تُعْطِيكَ قُوَّتَهَا. تَائِها وَهَارِبا تَكُونُ فِي الارْضِ».
13. فَقَالَ قَايِينُ لِلرَّبِّ: «ذَنْبِي اعْظَمُ مِنْ انْ يُحْتَمَلَ.
14. انَّكَ قَدْ طَرَدْتَنِي الْيَوْمَ عَنْ وَجْهِ الارْضِ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ اخْتَفِي وَاكُونُ تَائِها وَهَارِبا فِي الارْضِ فَيَكُونُ كُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدَنِي يَقْتُلُنِي».
15. فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «لِذَلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ قَتَلَ قَايِينَ فَسَبْعَةَ اضْعَافٍ يُنْتَقَمُ مِنْهُ». وَجَعَلَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ عَلامَةً لِكَيْ لا يَقْتُلَهُ كُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدَهُ.
16. فَخَرَجَ قَايِينُ مِنْ لَدُنِ الرَّبِّ وَسَكَنَ فِي ارْضِ نُودٍ شَرْقِيَّ عَدْنٍ.

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

سفر الخروج الاصحاح 20 

1. ثُمَّ تَكَلَّمَ اللهُ بِجَمِيعِ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ:
2. «انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ الَّذِي اخْرَجَكَ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.
3. لا يَكُنْ لَكَ الِهَةٌ اخْرَى امَامِي.
4. لا تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالا مَنْحُوتا وَلا صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الارْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الارْضِ.
5. لا تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلا تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لانِّي انَا الرَّبَّ الَهَكَ الَهٌ غَيُورٌ افْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الابَاءِ فِي الابْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ
6. وَاصْنَعُ احْسَانا الَى الُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ.
7. لا تَنْطِقْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ الَهِكَ بَاطِلا لانَّ الرَّبَّ لا يُبْرِئُ مَنْ نَطَقَ بِاسْمِهِ بَاطِلا.
8. اذْكُرْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ.
9. سِتَّةَ ايَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ وَتَصْنَعُ جَمِيعَ عَمَلِكَ
10. وَامَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابِعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتٌ لِلرَّبِّ الَهِكَ. لا تَصْنَعْ عَمَلا مَا انْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنَتُكَ وَعَبْدُكَ وَامَتُكَ وَبَهِيمَتُكَ وَنَزِيلُكَ الَّذِي دَاخِلَ ابْوَابِكَ -
11. لانْ فِي سِتَّةِ ايَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالارْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا وَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ. لِذَلِكَ بَارَكَ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ.
12. اكْرِمْ ابَاكَ وَامَّكَ لِتَطُولَ ايَّامُكَ عَلَى الارْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ.
13. لا تَقْتُلْ.
14. لا تَزْنِ.
15. لا تَسْرِقْ.
16. لا تَشْهَدْ عَلَى قَرِيبِكَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ.
17. لا تَشْتَهِ بَيْتَ قَرِيبِكَ. لا تَشْتَهِ امْرَاةَ قَرِيبِكَ وَلا عَبْدَهُ وَلا امَتَهُ وَلا ثَوْرَهُ وَلا حِمَارَهُ وَلا شَيْئا مِمَّا لِقَرِيبِكَ».
18. وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ يَرُونَ الرُّعُودَ وَالْبُرُوقَ وَصَوْتَ الْبُوقِ وَالْجَبَلَ يُدَخِّنُ. وَلَمَّا رَاى الشَّعْبُ ارْتَعَدُوا وَوَقَفُوا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ
19. وَقَالُوا لِمُوسَى: «تَكَلَّمْ انْتَ مَعَنَا فَنَسْمَعَ. وَلا يَتَكَلَّمْ مَعَنَا اللهُ لِئَلا نَمُوتَ».
20. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: «لا تَخَافُوا. لانَّ اللهَ انَّمَا جَاءَ لِيَمْتَحِنَكُمْ وَلِتَكُونَ مَخَافَتُهُ امَامَ وُجُوهِكُمْ حَتَّى لا تُخْطِئُوا».
21. فَوَقَفَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَامَّا مُوسَى فَاقْتَرَبَ الَى الضَّبَابِ حَيْثُ كَانَ اللهُ.
22. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: انْتُمْ رَايْتُمْ انَّنِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكَلَّمْتُ مَعَكُمْ.
23. لا تَصْنَعُوا مَعِي الِهَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَلا تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ الِهَةَ ذَهَبٍ.
24. مَذْبَحا مِنْ تُرَابٍ تَصْنَعُ لِي وَتَذْبَحُ عَلَيْهِ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ وَذَبَائِحَ سَلامَتِكَ غَنَمَكَ وَبَقَرَكَ. فِي كُلِّ الامَاكِنِ الَّتِي فِيهَا اصْنَعُ لاسْمِي ذِكْرا اتِي الَيْكَ وَابَارِكُكَ.
25. وَانْ صَنَعْتَ لِي مَذْبَحا مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ فَلا تَبْنِهِ مِنْهَا مَنْحُوتَةً. اذَا رَفَعْتَ عَلَيْهَا ازْمِيلَكَ تُدَنِّسُهَا.
26. وَلا تَصْعَدْ بِدَرَجٍ الَى مَذْبَحِي كَيْ لا تَنْكَشِفَ عَوْرَتُكَ عَلَيْهِ.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

الموعظة على الجبل​
إنجيل متى اصحاح 5 -6 - 7

. وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ.
2. فَعَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً:
3. «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
4. طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ.
5. طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ.
6. طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ.
7. طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ.
8. طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ.
9. طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ يُدْعَوْنَ.
10. طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
11. طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ.
12. افْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُمْ هَكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ.
13. «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ.
14. أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ
15. وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ.
16. فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
17. «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.
18. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.
19. فَمَنْ نَقَضَ إِحْدَى هَذِهِ الْوَصَايَا الصُّغْرَى وَعَلَّمَ النَّاسَ هَكَذَا يُدْعَى أَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ عَمِلَ وَعَلَّمَ فَهَذَا يُدْعَى عَظِيماً فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
20. فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ.
21. «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
22. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.
23. فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ
24. فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.
25. كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِئَلَّا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.
26. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ!
27. «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.
28. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.
29. فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
30. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
31. «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ
32. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.
33. «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.
34. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ
35. وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ.
36. وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ.
37. بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.
38. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
39. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.
40. وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً.
41. وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
42. مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
43. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ
45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
46. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
47. وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟
48. فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.
***
1 .«احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ وَإِلَّا فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
2. فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُصَوِّتْ قُدَّامَكَ بِالْبُوقِ كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُرَاؤُونَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي الأَزِقَّةِ لِكَيْ يُمَجَّدُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!
3. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ
4. لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.
5. «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!
6. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.
7. وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.
8. فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.
9. «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.
10. لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
11. خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ.
12. وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا.
13. وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.
14. فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ.
15. وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلَّاتِكُمْ.
16. «وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ.
17. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ
18. لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِماً بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.
19. «لاَ تَكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ.
20. بَلِ اكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً فِي السَّمَاءِ حَيْثُ لاَ يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلاَ صَدَأٌ وَحَيْثُ لاَ يَنْقُبُ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ يَسْرِقُونَ
21. لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكَ أَيْضاً.
22. سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً
23. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَماً فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ!
24. «لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ.
25. لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟
26. اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟
27. وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعاً وَاحِدَةً؟
28. وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ.
29. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا.
30. فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداً فِي التَّنُّورِ يُلْبِسُهُ اللَّهُ هَكَذَا أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟
31. فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟
32. فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا.
33. لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ.
34. فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ.
***
1. «لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا
2. لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ.
3. وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟
4. أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْنِي أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ.
5. يَا مُرَائِي أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّداً أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ!
6. لاَ تُعْطُوا الْمُقَدَّسَ لِلْكِلاَبِ وَلاَ تَطْرَحُوا دُرَرَكُمْ قُدَّامَ الْخَنَازِيرِ لِئَلَّا تَدُوسَهَا بِأَرْجُلِهَا وَتَلْتَفِتَ فَتُمَزِّقَكُمْ.
7. «اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.
8. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ.
9. أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً يُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟
10. وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟
11. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ.
12. فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هَكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ النَّامُوسُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ.
13. «ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ!
14. مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ!
15. «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!
16. مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟
17. هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً
18. لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً.
19. كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ.
20. فَإِذاً مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.
21. «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
22. كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟
23. فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
24. «فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هَذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُلٍ عَاقِلٍ بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ.
25. فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ وَوَقَعَتْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ فَلَمْ يَسْقُطْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّساً عَلَى الصَّخْرِ.
26. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هَذِهِ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ بِهَا يُشَبَّهُ بِرَجُلٍ جَاهِلٍ بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الرَّمْلِ.
27. فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ وَصَدَمَتْ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَسَقَطَ وَكَانَ سُقُوطُهُ عَظِيماً!».
28. فَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ بُهِتَتِ الْجُمُوعُ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ
29. لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كَمَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ وَلَيْسَ كَالْكَتَبَةِ



*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

*

تفسير عبارة ابن الله الوحيد

لقداسة البابا شنودة 

أولاً / معنى الإبن 

+ البشر يتكلم عنهم بأسلوب الجمع أنهم " أبناء الله "

أما عن نفسه فيقول إنه " الإبن " .

وحينما تذكر هذه الكلمة وحدها ، إنما تعني ربنا يسوع المسيح . 

وهو يذكر عبارة ( الإبن )في دلالات معينة تبرهن علي لاهوته . 

وسنذكر أمثلة من ذلك : 


1- قوله في نقاشه مع اليهود : 

" إن حرركم الإبن ، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً " ( يو 8 : 36 ) .

وهذا التحرير يعني بلاشك الخلاص ، أو التحرير من عبودية الخطية والشيطان .

ويعني حصر هذا العمل في الإبن . 

2- قوله " الذي يؤمن بالإبن له حياة أبدية ، والذي لا يؤمن بالإبن

لن يري حياة ، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله " ( يو 3 : 36 ) .

ونلاحظ هنا

أنه يتطلب الإيمان به . وهذا في حد ذاته موضوع نحب أن نبحثه بالتفصيل ... 

فكثيراً ما قال الرب في إنجيل يوحنا " آمنوا بي "... 

وكل هذا دليل علي لاهوته . 

وبخاصة هنا ، عندما يربط الإيمان به بالحياة الأبدية ، كشرط . 

ويكرر هذا الأمر فيقول : 

" كل من يري الإبن ويؤمن به ، تكون له حياة أبدية ،

وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير " ( يو 6 : 40 ) .

ولعل هذا المعني أيضاً أورده القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولي ، فقال :

" وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية ، وهذه الحياة هي في إبنه .

من له الإبن، فله الحياة . ومن ليس له إبن الله 

فليست له الحياة " ( 1 يو 5 : 11 ، 12 ) . 


3- يتكلم أيضاً عن الإبن كصاحب 

سلطان علي كل شئ فيقول : 

" الاب يحب الإبن . وقد دفع كل شئ في يده " ( يو 3 : 35 ) .


فمن يكون هذا الذي دفع إليه كل شئ ؟! 

ولعل هذا يذكرنا بقول الرب في آخر إنجيل متي

" دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلي الأرض " ( مت 28 : 18 ) .

4- يذكر أن الدينونة هي عمل الإبن فيقول : 

الآب لا يدين أحداً ، بل أعطي كل الدينونة للإبن " ( يو 5 : 22 ) .

كيف نفهم هذه العبارة في ضوء مخاطبة إبراهيم أبي الآباء لله قائلاً عنه إنه

" ديان الأرض كلها " ( تك 18 : 25 ) . 

إن قيامه بالدينونة هو بلاشك دليل واضح علي لاهوته . أ

ما قيام الإبن للدينونة فواضح في

( مت 25 : 31 - 46 ) ، وفي مواضع أخري كثيرة . 

ونحن نذكر ذلك في قانون الإيمان فنقول عنه إنه 

" يأتي في مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات " .

5- كذلك يتحدث عن عمل الإبن في القيامة العامة . فيقول :

الحق الحق أقول لكم ،

إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن ، حين يسمع الأموات صوت إبن الله ،

والسامعون يحيون

" ... تأتي ساعة يسمع فيها جميع من في القبور صوته . 

فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلي قيامة الحياة ، 

والذين عملوا السيئات إلي قيامة الدينونة ( يو 5 : 25 ، 28 ، 29 ) .

وهنا نري أنه بواسطة الإبن يقوم الأموات ، 

كما بواسطته أيضاً تكون الدينونة . 

6- وعقب كلام الرب عن الدينونة ، يتحدث عن إكرام الإبن فيقول :

" لكي يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الآب " ( يو 5 : 23 ) . 

ومساواة الإبن للآب في الكرامة دليل آخر علي لاهوته . 

وقد حاول اليهود أن يقتلوه قبل تصريحه هذا ، لأنه قال

إن الله أبوه ، معادلاً نفسه بالله ( يو 5 : 18 ) . 


7- ويتكلم عن الإبن أيضاً في مساواته للآب في العمل . فيقول 

" لأن مهما عمل ذاك ( أي الآب ) ، فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك " ( يو 5 : 19 ) .

وكان هذا ما آثار اليهود من جهة معادلته للآب من جهة العمل ، 

حينما قال

" أبي يعمل حتي الآن ، وأنا أيضاً أعمل " ( يو 5 : 17 ) .

فطلبوا أن يقتلوه ...

8- إنه يربط أيضاً بين الآب والإبن في الوجود في كل مكان ،

في قلوب المؤمنين ، فيقول :

" إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ، ويحبه أبي . وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً " ( يو 14 : 23 ) .

فكيف يأتي مع الآب إلي كل إنسان يحبه . وعنده يصنع منزلاً ، أي يقيم عنده مع الآب . أليس هذا دليلاً آخر علي لاهوته ؟ 

إنه يذكرنا بقوله في إنجيل متي

" حيثما إجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمي ، فهناك أكون في وسطهم "

( متي 18 : 20 ) 

9- ويذكر أيضاً أن الإبن قد جاء لأجل خلاص العالم ، فيقول : 

" لأنه لم يرسل الله إبنه ليدين العالم ، بل ليخلص العالم " ( يو 3 : 17 ) .

10- كذلك يتحدث عن الآب بكلمة ( أبي ) بالتخصيص 

" الذي يحبني يحبه أبي " ( يو 14 : 21 ) . وأيضاً " أبي هو الذي يمجدني ،

الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم " ( يو 8 : 54 ) " 

لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي . لو عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي أيضاً " ( يو 8 : 19 ) . 

ثانياً / معنى ابن الله 

يوضح لنا إنجيل يوحنا ،

وعلي لسان السيد المسيح ذاته 

الإعلانات الآتية الخاصة به كإبن الله : 

1- الإبن هو الذي يحررنا .

2- بالإيمان به تكون الحياة .

3- كل شئ قد دفع إلي يديه . 

4- الدينونة هي عمله .

5- وكذلك إقامة الأموات . 

6- إكرام الإبن كإكرام الآب . 

7- الإبن مساو للآب في العمل .

 8- ومساو له في الوجود في كل مكان . 

9- يتكلم عن الآب بصفة التخصيص . 

10- ذكرت علاقة الآب بالإبن 

+ نقطة أخري إنفرد بها إنجيل يوحنا وهي :

حديثه عن السيد المسيح ، من حيث هو الإبن الوحيد ، 

وتأكيده لهذه الحقيقة : 

قد يقول البعض كلنا أبناء لله ،

فما هي ميزة المسيح كإبن لله ؟ ماذا يفترق في هذه النقطة عن البشر ؟! 

بنوة المسيح لله وردت في الأناجيل الأخري ... 

فما هي الحقيقة التي أراد يوحنا الإنجيلي توضيحها ، 

مميزاً بنوة المسيح عن كل بنوة أخري ؟ 

إنها تأكيده علي أن المسيح هو الإبن الوحيد . 

ورد هذا الأمر في عدة مواضع هي : 

1- ( يو 1 : 18 ) " الله لم يره أحد قط . الإبن

الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر "

. إنه أعطانا فكرة عن الله الذي لا يمكن رؤيته .

وقد أثبت الرب هذا الأمر في قوله لفيلبس ، لما سأله ذاك 

" أرنا الآب وكفانا " 

. فأجابه الرب موبخاً وموضحاً 

" أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ، ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس ؟!

الذي رآني فقد رأي الآب . فكيف تقول أنت : أرنا الآب ؟! " ( يو 14 : 9 ) .

وأكمل الشرح بقوله

" ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب ، والآب في " 

... وهذه العبارة الأخيرة سنوردها وأمثالها بإستفاضة عند الحديث عن العلاقة بين الآب والإبن في إنجيل يوحنا ... 

2- ( يو 3 : 16 ) " هكذا أحب الله العالم ، حتي بذل إبنه الوحيد ، 

لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " .

وهنا نري أن الفداء قام به الإبن الوحيد .

وأنه لابد من الإيمان به ، لنوال الحياة الأبدية ، 

وللخلاص من الهلاك الأبدي بسبب الخطية ...

وهكذا أرسل الله إبنه لخلاص العالم ( يو 3 : 17 ) .

ويكرر عبارة ( الإبن الوحيد ) في نفس المناسبة فيقول :

3 - ( يو 3 : 18 ) الذي يؤمن به لا يدان . والذي لا يؤمن قد دين ،

لأنه لم يؤمن بإسم إبن الله الوحيد " 

ونري هنا تكرار لوجوب الإيمان به للنجاة من الدينونة . 

ومن لا يؤمن تقع عليه الدينونة . 

4- ( يو 1 : 14 ) " والكلمة .. حل بيننا ، ورأينا مجده ، مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب" . 

الكلمة أي اللوجوس ، تجسد وحل بيننا ، بمجده ، مجداً يليق بوحيد للآب .. 

ولكننا نورد هنا ملاحظة هامة . وهي أن وصف السيد المسيح بأنه الإبن الوحيد

ورد أيضاً في رسالة يوحنا الأولي : 

+ { 1 يو 4 : 9 ) " بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ،

أن الله قد أرسل إبنه الوحيد إلي العالم لكي نحيا به " 

ويتابع حديثه فيذكر أن عمل الإبن الوحيد 

هو القيام بعملية الفداء ،أو الكفارة ، فيقول :

" في هذا هي المحبة ، ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله ،

بل أنه هو أحبنا قبلاً ، وأرسل إبنه كفارة لخطايانا " ( 1 يو 4 : 10 ) .

ثالثاً / معني عبارة الإبن الوحيد 

+ نحن أبناء لله ، ولكننا لسنا من طبيعته الإلهية ، 

وإنما :

1- نحن أبناء بالإيمان :

كما قيل

" وأما كل الذين قبلوه ، فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء لله ،

أي المؤمنين بإسمه " ( يو 1 : 12 ) . 

2- ونحن أبناء بالمحبة :

وفي ذلك قيل

" أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب ، حتي ندعي أولاد الله " ( 1 يو 3 : 1 ) . 

3- ونحن أبناء بالتبني ، 

كما ورد في ( رو 8 : 23 ) " متوقعين التبني فداء أجسادنا " .

رابعاً / معنى إبن الله الوحيد 

فهو الوحيد الذي من طبيعة الآب ، ومن جوهره ، ومن لاهوته .

وفي هذا يختلف عن الذين دعوا أبناء ، بالإيمان بالحب بالتبني . 

وهكذا إشتمل إنجيل يوحنا علي ثلاث عبارات في الدلالة علي بنوة المسيح لله ،

وهي :

1- إبن الله الوحيد .

2- الإبن . مجرد عبارة ( الإبن ) تعني أنه هو . وتدل ضمناً علي أنه لا يوجد إبن غيره . 


3- إبن الله . ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يوليو 2011)

*

لاهوت المسيح من خلال تصريحاته

ما هي البراهين المشيرة إلى لاهوت المسيح؟ وكان الجواب الأول هو ألقابه، ومن بينها لقب "الله" ولقب "ابن الله". أما الآن فنأتي إلى الجواب الثاني، وهو تصريحاته. فبالإضافة إلى أسمائه وألقابه هناك الأقوال التي صرح بها معلناً هويته الحقيقية. فلما تكلم عن ملكوت السموات تطرق يسوع إلى باب التشبيه فقال "يشبه ملكوت السموات" هذا أو ذاك من الأشياء والأشخاص، ولكنه لما تكلم عن ملك الملكوت لم يستخدم التشبيه بل 
قال "من رآني فقد رأى الآب. 


أنا والآب واحد"
 حتى أضداده فهموا قصده ومرماه. 
ففي الإصحاح الخامس من إنجيل يوحنا قال المسيح: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل". 
وبعد ذلك مباشرة نقرأ العبارة التالية: "من أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه،
 لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله". 

ومن تصريحاته أيضاً قوله في الإصحاح الثامن من إنجيل يوحنا: "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن".
 
وقوله "أنا كائن" يذكّرنا باسم الله في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. ففي العهد القديم اسم الله هو "يهوه". ولفظة "يهوه" في العبرانية تعني "الكائن" أي الدائم الوجود. 
وفي العهد الجديد نجد الاسم نفسه في الإصحاح الأول من سفر الرؤيا عندما يقول يوحنا في الآية 4: 
"نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين".
هذه الآية لا تؤكد فقط على لاهوت المسيح بل أيضاً على الثالوث.
 لاحظ أن "الكائن" ثم "السبعة الأرواح" ثم "يسوع المسيح" هم في جملة واحدة. 

فمع أن الآب هو "الكائن" فإننا نسمع المسيح يقول "أنا كائن". وفي الآية 56 من الإصحاح الثامن من إنجيل يوحنا قال يسوع لسامعيه 
"أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرآه وفرح". 
وقبل ذلك لما سألوه "أين أبوك؟" قال لهم في الآية 19 : "لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً".
تصريح آخر من تصريحات المسيح عن لاهوته وارد في الإصحاح 14 من إنجيل يوحنا. يقول الرسول يوحنا: 
"
أما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، حياة باسمه". 
وفي فاتحة الإصحاح 14 من الإنجيل نفسه قال يسوع لتلاميذه: "أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي".
بالفعل هذا ما آمن به الرسل من كل القلب وكتبوا عنه في العهد الجديد. مثلاً يكتب بولس عن المسيح في رسالة فيلبي قائلاً "
الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله". 
ويكتب الرسول يوحنا قائلاً في مطلع إنجيله: "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله". 
وفي الإصحاح الخامس من رسالته الأولى شهد عن المسيح بقوله: "هذا هو الإله الحق". وشهد توما شهادة مماثلة على أثر ظهور الرب للتلاميذ بعد القيامة. فلما دعاه المسيح ليلمس يديه وجنبه خجل توما ثم قال للرب بروح السجود والعبادة "ربي وإلهي".
ولما جاء فيلبس بنثنائيل إلى يسوع فوجيء نثنائيل بأن المسيح يعرفه جيداً فقال له "من أين تعرفني؟" أجابه يسوع "قبل أن دعاك فيلبس وأنت تحت التينة رأيتك". عندئذ قال له نثنائيل: "يا معلم أنت ابن الله".
لو لم يكن المسيح هو الله لما كتب الأنبياء والرسل ما كتبوه. فهل هناك من تجدر بهم الثقة أكثر من الرسل والأنبياء؟ ثم لا تنس أن عدم الإيمان بلاهوت وناسوت المسيح هو عدم الإيمان بقدرة الله. فهل يستحيل على الله أن يظهر في صورة إنسان دون أن يتخلى عن لاهوته؟ 

والآن إليك السؤال التالي: لو كان المسيح مجرد نبي - فلماذا لم يولد كغيره من الناس؟ 
ولماذا لم يعش ولم يمت كغيره من الناس؟ 
فقد شهد التوراة والإنجيل وأيضاً القرآن بأنه ولد من أم بدون أب، في حين أن كل البشر، حتى الأنبياء، ولدوا كأي واحد منا.
وقد شهد الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع عاش بدون خطية ومات طوعاً واختياراً ساعة شاء، 
في حين أن كل الأنبياء والبشر، بدون استثناء عثروا وسقطوا في خطايا متنوعة.
 هل اختبرت هذا بنفسك؟ حتى الشيطان قال له: 
"أنا أعرفك من أنت. أنت قدوس الله" 
فهل تقبل بأن يكون الشيطان أكثر فهماً وإدراكاً منك؟ 
إن يسوع الذي ولد بخلاف الناس، وعاش بخلاف الناس، ومات بخلاف الناس، وقام بخلاف الناس 
إنما هو الله المتجسد وقد فعل ما فعل حباً بنا وبخلاصنا.
 فهل تتخذه مخلصاً ورباً الآن وتعترف به أمام الناس؟ 
قال يسوع: "من اعترف بي.. أعترف به.. ومن استحى بي.... أستحي به.."..
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يوليو 2011)

*

فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ 

هل كان ضرورياً أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح ؟

نعم، قارئي الكريم، كان ضرورياً أن يُصلب الرب يسوع المسيح ليتمم عمل الفداء الذي أتى من أجله إلى العالم، كي يتبرر كل من يؤمن من الجنس البشري من خطيئته بواسطة صلبه وموته نيابة عنه، ثم قيامته ظافراً منتصراً. 
إذ أن موت المسيح على الصليب كان كفارة، أو بمثابة ذبيحة لمغفرة الخطايا. فالمسيح البار مات على الصليب بدلاً من الناس الخطاة حتى يتبرروا هم بموته، أي يتحرروا أو يتخلّصوا من الخطيئة. فالخطيئة دخلت إلى العالم بواسطة آدم الأول، والخلاص من الخطيئة هو بواسطة آدم الأخير أي المسيح،
 كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس "لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيُحيا الجميع"(1كورنثوس22:15).

 عندما نرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس، نقرأ في سفر التكوين قصة الخليقة ومن ضمنها قصة تعدي أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء لوصية الله.
 فنلاحظ أن آدم وحواء أخطآ منذ بداية الخليقة، وبعصيانهما ومخالفتهما شرائع الله دخلت الخطيئة إلى العالم. ومفاد ذلك كما ورد في سفر التكوين،
 أنه بعد ما خلق الله آدم وحواء ووضعهما في جنة عدن، أوصاهما أن يأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. ولكن آدم وحواء لم يطيعا، بل عصيا أوامر الله وأكلا من الشجرة المحرّمة. فغضب الله عليهما وعلى الحية التي أغرت آدم وحواء، وقال للحية:
 "ملعونة أنتِ من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية. على بطنك تسعين وتراباً تأكلين كل أيام حياتك. 
وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة، وبين نسلك ونسلها، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه" (تكوين 14:3و15). 
وغضب الله على آدم وحواء وطردهما من الجنة.
 من هنا بدأت خطيئة الإنسان، فأصبح الناس يتوارثون الطبيعة الخاطئة عن أبويهم آدم وحواء. 
وهنا كان الوعد من الله بأنه سيرسل المسيح من نسل المرأة (أي من عذراء وليس من نسل رجل) ليسحق رأس الحية، أي الشيطان.
 ويشير الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد إلى أن كل الناس خطاة فيقول: "الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رومية 23:3).
 ونقرأ أيضاً في الرسالة إلى رومية: "من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطيئة الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، إذ أخطأ الجميع" (رومية 12:5).
 وبما أن الجميع خطاة لا يستطيعون تتميم وصايا الله، فقد حاول بعض منهم في العهد القديم، أي قبل مجيء المسيح، لأن يكفروا عن خطاياهم بطرق مختلفة. وبالرجوع إلى العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس، نلاحظ أن الذبائح كانت تقدّم لله علامة للتكفير عن الخطايا والتوبة إلى الله.
 وكانت تلك الذبائح تُقدَّم بطرق مختلفة، فنلاحظ أن نوحاً قدّم ذبائح لله، "وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب. 

وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح" (تكوين 20:8). 

كما أن الله عندما أراد أن يختبر إيمان إبراهيم الخليل، طلب منه أن يقدّم ابنه ذبيحة له. 
وعندما همّ إبراهيم بذبح ابنه، افتداه الله، فأرسل كبشاً قدّمه إبراهيم ذبيحة لله بدل ابنه. 

ما علاقة هذه الذبائح بموت المسيح؟

 إن تلك الذبائح والحملان كانت تُقدَّم للتكفير عن الخطايا، ولكنها في الوقت نفسه كانت تشير أو بالأحرى ترمز إلى المسيح، الذي سفك دمه بدلاً عن الخطاة. 
ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "... بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عبرانيين 22:9). 
فالمسيح الذي يُشار إليه بأنه "حمل الله"، هو الذي وعد الله بإرساله، ليضع حداً لعهد الذبائح والمحرقات،
 ويفتدي العالم بذبيحة واحدة هي المسيح نفسه، 
ويشير الكتاب المقدس إلى المسيح: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم". 
"الذي حمل هو نفسه (أي المسيح) خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (أي على الصليب)، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر، الذي بجلدته (أي بضرباته) شُفيتم" (1بطرس 24:2)،
 "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3).
 الصليب حقيقة تاريخية لقد مات المسيح مصلوباً من أجل خطايانا، ودُفن، وقام في اليوم الثالث حسب نبوءات التوراة المقدسة.
 فقد جاء في إشعياء 4:53-6 النبوءة التالية: "لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحمَّلها. 
ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا، مِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه (على المسيح المصلوب) إثم جميعنا". 
وقد قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه، بأنه سيُصلب، والمسيح أصدق الصادقين. 
"من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يُظْهِر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم، ويتألم كثيراً من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويُقتل، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 21:16). عندما كان الرب يسوع المسيح على أرضنا أجرى معجزات كثيرة، ولو أنه أراد أن ينجي نفسه من الصليب لفعل، ولم يكن أحد يستطيع أن يصلبه لو أنه رفض، لكنه جاء من أجل فدائنا على الصليب.
 لقد قال عن نفسه إنه جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك.. جاء ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين. 
وقال عن نفسه: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف"، فالسيد المسيح جاء ليخلصنا بذبيحة نفسه. 

ففي الصليب تمت المصالحـــة

 في الصليب تلاقى عدل الله مع حبه لنا ورحمته بنا نحن البشر. 
وكل الجنس البشري يستحق عقاب الله ويحتاج إلى غفرانه. 
والرب يسوع المسيح جاء إلى أرضنا وأخذ جسد إنسان، ومات من أجلنا ليدفع أجرة خطايانا حتى يصالحنا مع الله أبينا. 
عندما نتوب مؤمنين بفداء المسيح، يرحمنا الله ويمنحنا الغفران على أساس الصليب
 وليس لأي صلاح فينا، أو اعتماد على أي أعمال برِّ نقدِّمها.
 لو أن مذنباً وقف أمام القاضي وقال: "يا سيدي القاضي سأقدم كل أموالي للفقراء.. أطلقني حراً". لقال القاضي: "أعطِ أموالك للفقراء كما تشاء، وفي وسعك أن تفعل الخير الذي تريده، ولكن العقوبة يجب أن تحلّ عليك لأنك مذنب"  .
 إن كل الأعمال الصالحة التي نعملها لا يمكن أن توفي العدل الإلهي حقه،
 إذ أننا مهما عملنا من أعمال صالحة، لا نستطيع أن ننال مغفرة الخطايا، ونظل عاجزين عن تخليص أنفسنا. 
العلاج هو في كفارة المسيح بموته بديلاً عنا. إن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وقدّم نفسه فداءً لخطايانا. 
وقد قَبِل الله كفارته الكريمة، فأقامه من الأموات ورفعه إلى السماء وأجلسه عن يمينه.
 إن الصليب وسيلة مصالحة العدل الإلهي مع الرحمة الإلهية. 
والصليب وسيلة شفاعة فنحن نحتاج إلى شفيع لم يخطئ، يمكنه أن يمثِّل الله ويمثِّل البشر في نفس الوقت، 
كما تمنى أيوب متأسفاً: "ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا" (أيوب 33:9). 
ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح صالحنا مع الله أبينا، "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع" (1تيموثاوس 5:2). 
الصليب ضرورة لخلاصك الآن لقد دفع الرب يسوع المسيح، بدمه الثمين، أجرة خطاياك،
 ليمنحك حياة جديدة ويخلق فيك قلباً نقياً. وقد صالحك الله في الرب يسوع المسيح إذ جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلك حتى تفوز أنت برضى الله وتنعم بيقين الحياة الأبدية. 
والآن.. تعال إلى صليب الرب يسوع المسيح معترفاً لله بعجزك عن أن تخلص نفسك.
 واقبل كفارة الرب يسوع المسيح لأجلك. حتى تنعم بغفران الخطايا وتفوز بالحياة الأبدية​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يوليو 2011)

* لماذا قيل عن المسيح أنه نسل المرأة ؟  



 8فتنبّأ يعقوب لابنه يهوذا قائلاً بالروح " يَهُوذَا إِيَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ إِخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا أَعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو أَبِيكَ. 9يَهُوذَا جَرْوُ أَسَدٍ. ‏مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟ 10لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ ‏يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ. ‏" (تك 49). لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا، وتكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويدعى اسمه عجيبا، مشيرا، إلها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام " (إشعياء9: 6) 


. هل توجد نبوات في العهد القديم عن مجيئى السيد المسيح ؟



 في الحقيقة بمجرد ما سقط الإنسان في الجنة في تكوين 3، في الحال جاءت نبوة عن مجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح في كلام الرب للحية "وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة، وبين نسلك ونسلها . هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه . هنا يأتي سؤال هام : لماذا قيل عن المسيح أنه نسل المرأة ؟ 1- كل البشر هم نسل المراة ونسل الرجل أيضا، لكن المسيح هو نسل المرأة فقط وليس نسل الرجل – هذا الأمر في منتهى الأهمية، المسيح لم يدخل إلى العالم كما يدخل كل البشر، ولا يوجد في الوجود أي إنسان دخل بهذه الطريقة، فإن كان المسيح شخصية مميزة وأتى في مأمورية مميزة، كان لا بد أن يدخل إلى العالم بطريقة مميزة . 2- لأنه شخص إلهي : لم يتكون في بطن العذراء كما يتكون أي جنين، قال الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك، لذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لوقا1: 35 ) – وفي هذا تتميم أيضا لما جاء في (مزمور 40: 6) "ولكن هيأت لي جسدا " ليس جسدا طبيعيا، بل الله هو الذي كوَّن له هذا الجسد بقوة الروح القدس . 3- المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد في كل البشرالذي هو بلا خطية – لم يولد كما يولد البشر بالخطية، كما قال داود النبي "هأنذا بالإثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي" (مز51: 5)، لكن المسيح هو القدوس المنزه عن الشر والخطأ سواء في ولادته العذراوية أو في حياته النموذجية . 4- مولد المسيح العذراوي كان إكرام للمرأة، لأن الشيطان أغواها، واستخدمها لإدخال الخطية إلى العالم – جميع المتاعب التي حدثت وتحدث في العالم جاءت نتيجة الخطية، والخطية دخلت بواسطة المرأة، وهذا فيه إهانة وإساءة بالغة لها – كيف واجه الله هذا الأمر ؟ استخدمها وسيلة لإدخال المخلص الذي يرفع خطية العالم . فإذا كان الشيطان استخدم المرأة لإدخال الخطية، أعطى الله هذا الإعلان أن نسل المرأة سيسحق راس الحية . قال الملاك : القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله . 

ما المقصود بهذه العبارة "ابن الله" في مفهوم الكتاب المقدس ؟ 



هذه العبارة اللاهوتية الرائعة يقصد بها في الكتاب المقدس أمرين : البنوة الأزلية : المسيح هو ابن الله بدون ولادة، ليس المقصود إطلاقا أن هناك علاقات جسدية تناسلية في اللاهوت، الله روح، أزلي، منزه عن هذه العلاقات، التعبير ابن الله يقصد به في لقب الابن هو بالمعنى الروحي وليس الجسدي، وبهذا يكون المسيح هو الابن من الأزل . البنوة في الزمان : عندما ولد من ا العذراء مريم، لم يكن له أب بشري، يوسف النجار هو الأب الشرعي وليس الفعلي، إذن المسيح هو ابن الله بالتجسد . 


أسماء أخرى للمسيح : يسوع – عمانوئيل . 

يسوع : هو الاسم الأكثر شهرة الموجود في الأناجيل، وسفر الأعمال، والرسائل، وسفر الرؤيا . هو الذي سمي به من الملاك ليوسف في متى1: 21 ، و للعذراء في لوقا 1: 31. ومعنى الاسم يسوع "الله المخلص" – وما أعظم ما نقرأه في متى1 

"ستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم 

_ "التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض لأني أنا الله وليس آخر" (إشعياء45: 22) وبما أن يسوع هو المخلص فهذا دليل على لاهوته، لأن الله هو المخلص .

عمانوئيل : أي الله معنا المسيح هو الله المخلص ، الله معنا

 – قبل أن يكون معنا يجب أن يخلصنا أولا . المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد الذي جاء إلى الأرض ليحل مشكلة البشر، نبوة إشعياء جاءت قبل مجئ المسيح بحوالي 700 سنة، لكن لماذا انتظر المسيح آلاف السنين من سقوط الإنسان وتجسد ؟ إنه جاء في الوقت المعين أي بعد 4000 سنة من سقوط آدم – الله الذي جلت حكمته قصدأن يتأخر تجسد المسيح إلى أن يجرب الإنسان بامتحانات متنوعة ليثبت فشل الإنسان . والآن نأتي إلى سؤال : 


هل مكان ميلاد المسيح وزمان تجسده مذكور في نبوات العهد القديم ؟


 نعم نبوة ميخا ص5: 3 نجد أن المسيح سيولد في قرية بيت لحم التي وُلد فيها قبلا داود الملك، ومن نبوة دانيال ص 9 نعرف ميعاد تجسد المسيح . لذلك لا عذر لليهود في رفضهم للمسيح، وفي الوقت الحاضر لا عذر لأي إنسان في رفضه للمسيح بعد أن اتجهت بشارة الإنجيل للعالم أجمع . كيف أستفيد من مجئ المسيح الأول ؟ المسيح أُظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه – المسيح جاء لا لكي يعمل معجزات، أو يقول أعظم التعاليم ويكون قدوة رائعة للبشر، لكنه وُلد لكي يخلِّص، قال الرسول بولس "صادقة هي الكلمة ومستحقة كل قبول أن المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلِّص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا" (1تيوثاوس1: 15) – عندما جاء إلى العالم : نرى التجسد وولادته في بيت لحم – ولكي يٌخلِّص كان يجب أن يموت على الصليب في الجلجثة . إذن الكتاب المقدس يربط بين بيت لحم والجلجثة، بين مولد المسيح وموت المسيح – وعندما تكلم المسيح عن ساعة الصلب قال "لأجل هذا أنا أتيت لهذه الساعة . أحبائى عند إحتفالنا بعيد الميلاد، يجب أن نتأكد تماما أن خلاصنا نتيجة موت المسيح لأجل لنا مات على الصليب، وإلا بدون الصليب لا يفيدنا مولد المسيح لا يفيدناشيئا على الإطلاق. أخى (أختى ) هل استفدت من موت ومولد المسيح، موت المسيح، إنه مات لأجل خطاياك لكي يخلصك، لكي لا تبق الخطية عليك، ولكي تسعد معه في الأبدية السعيدة . من أجل هذا ولد يسوع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*

رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر


"ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف فى حلم قائلا: قم و خذ الصبى و امه واهرب إلى مصر ، وكن هناك حتى أقول 
لك ... فقام واخذ الصبى وامه ليلا وانصرف الى مصر" (مت2 :13-14) 

مجئ السيد المسيح والعائلة المقدسة الى مصـر مـن أهم الإحداث التي جـرت على ارض مصـرنــا الغــالية في تاريخهــا الطـويل لقد خرج يوسف الشيخ وخرجت معه السيدة العذراء القديسه مريم راكبة على حمار وتحمل على ذراعيها الرب يسوع ، وقد اجمعت كل التقاليد الشرقية والغربية على ان مريم العذراء ركبت حمار وسار يوسف جانب الحمار ممسكا بمقوده حسب المتبع عادة فى الشرق 
ليست رحلة العائلة المقدسة الى ارض مصر وفى داخلها بالامر الهين بل انها رحلة شاقة مليئة بالالام والاتعاب 
لقد سارت السيدة العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع ومعها يوسف البار عبر برية قاسية عابرة الصحارى والهضاب والوديان متنقلة من مكان الى مكان وكانت هناك مخاطركثيرة تجابهها فهناك الوحوش الضارية التى كانت تهدد حياتهم فى البرارى وفى الرحيل عبر الصحراء ، حيث كانت عادة المسافرين ان يسافروا جماعات لانه بدون حماية قافله منظمة يكون امل النجاه ضعيفاً ... ثم هناك تهديد القبائل التى تتجول فى البرارى وقلق السيدة العذراء على الطفل يسوع وهو يتعرض للشمس المحرقة وبرد الليل ولكل تقلبات الجو فضلاً عن خشية نفاذ الطعام والماء
+ كانت متاعب والآم السيد المسيح أثناء رحلته إلى مصر وكأنها صليب فى حياة المخلص من أجل محبته لنا ، والتى عبر عنها الوحى الإلهى فى سفر الرؤيا بقوله " .. ومصر حيث صلب ربنا أيضا " رؤيا 11 : 8 
فبــروح النبوة نظـر هــوشع النبى السيد المسيح منطلقاً مـن بيت لحـم ، حيث لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه فـى كل اورشليم ، ليلتجئ الى ارض مصــر ، ويجد له موضعاً فــى قلوب الأمميين ولهذا قيلت النبوة 
من مصــر دعــوت ابنى [ هوشع 1:11 ] 
وفى اكثر تفصيل يحدثنا اشعياء النبى فى سفره الانجيلى عن هذه الرحلة المقدسة فيقول : 
" هو ذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها " 1:19
وهذا ما حدث فعندما كان السيد المسيح يدخل اى مدينه فى مصر كانت الأوثان تسقط في المعابد وتنكسر فيخاف الناس من هذا الحدث غير المألوف ويرتعبون 
وكان دخول السيد المسيح ارض مصـر بركة كبيرة لارضها وشعبها فبسببها قال الـرب مبارك شعبى مصـر ( إشعياء 25:19)، وبسببها تمت نبوءة اشعياء القائلة :
 " يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط ارض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى ارض مصر " ( إ ش 19 : 19 ، 20 ) اما المذبح الذى فى وسط ارض مصر فهو كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم الاثرية بدير المحرق العامر حيث مكثت العائلة المقدسة فى هذا المكان اكثر من سته شهور كاملة وسطح المذبح هو الحجر الذى كان ينام عليه المخلص الطفل . 
اما العمود الذى عند تخمها فهو كرسى مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية فهو العمود الذى وقف صامدا فى الاسكندرية على تخم مصر الشمالى واساس كنيستها الرسولية
وكانت زيارة السيد المسيح لمصر هى التمهيد الحقيقى لمجئ مارمرقس الرسول الى مصر وتأسيس كنيسة الاسكندرية وسرى التدين الى كل الناس فأصبح شعب مصر متدينا روحيا يعرف الله حق المعرفة ويعبده حق العبادة حتى كملت النبوة 
فيعرف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب ويقدمون ذبيحه وتقدمة - إش 19-21 

+ الطريق الى ارض مصر: 
كانت هناك ثلاث طرق يمكن ان يسلكها المسافر من فلسطين الى مصر فى ذلك الزمان وذلك حسبما هو موضح بالمصادر التاريخيه القبطيه واهمها ميمر البابا ثيؤفيلس الثالث والعشرين من باباوات الاسكندريه(384_421 م) ومنها السنكسار القبطى وكتب اخرى. 
وتدل هذه المصادر على ان العائله المقدسه عند مجيئها من فلسطين الى ارض مصر لم تسلك اى من الطرق الثلاثه المعروفه فى ذلك الزمان. لكنها سلكت طريق اخر خاص بها وهذا بديهى لانها هاربه من شر هيرودس 
فلجات الى طريق غير معروف.

العائله المقدسه في مصر: 

1- رفح: وهى مدينه حدوديه منذ اقدم العصور وتبعد عن مدينه العريش للشرق بمسافة 45 كم. وقد تم العثور فى اطلال هذه المدينه على اثار لها صله بالديانه المسيحيه. 
2- العريش: وهى مدينه واقعه على شاطئ البحر الابيض المتوسط وقد تم العثور على بقايا من كنائس فى طرقات المدينه. 
3- الفرما : هى موقع اثري في غاية الاهمية و هي ميناء هام و مركزا تجاريا هام . تعتبر الفرما من مراكز الرهبنة . وقد يزيد من اهمية الفرما انها كانت المحطه الاخيره التى حلت بها العائله المقدسه في سيناء . 
4ـ تل بسطا : هى من المدن المصريه القديمه وكانت تسمى مدينه الالهه.
وتل بسطه بجوار مدينه الزقازيق وقد دخلتها العائله المقدسه فى 24بشنس وجلسوا تحت شجره وطلب الطفل يسوع ان يشرب فلم يحسن اهلها استقبال العائله مما الم نفس العذراء فقام يوسف النجار واخذ بقطعه من الحديد وضرب بها الارض بجوار الشجره واذا بالماء ينفجر من ينبوع عذب ارتوا منه جميعاً 
5ـ الزقازيق : اثناء وجود العائله المقدسه بتل بسطه مر عليهم شخص يدعى (قلوم) دعاهم الى منزله حيث اكرم ضيافتهم وبارك الطفل يسوع منزل (قلوم) وعند وصولهم لمنزل (قلوم) تاسف للسيدة العذراء مريم لان زوجتة مريضة وتلازم الفراش منذ 3سنوات وانها لاتستطيع مقابلتهم والترحاب بهم هنا قال يسوع لقلوم "الان امراتك سارة لن تكون بعد مريضة " وفى الحال قامت سارة متجهة ناحية الباب مرحبة بالطفل وامة وطالبتهم بالبقاء لفترة اطول لان الصبى كان وجودة بركة لمنزلها .
+ كان بالمدينة معبد للأصنام وما إن دخلت العائلة المقدسة للمدينة حتى تهشمت التماثيل الجرانيت الضخمه للالهه و تهشم المعبد الكبير و اصبح كومه من الجرانيت ... انتشر الحدث فى كل انحاء البلده حتى انه وصل الى مكتب الحاكم وبدا فى التحقيقات ان السبب هو دخول سيده تحمل طفل صغير و هو فى الغالب الطفل المقدس الذى يبحث عنه هيرودس و كان هيرودس قد طلب من الحاكم القبض عليه . 
صدرت الاوامر الى العسكر بالبحث عن الصبى فى كل ركن من المدينه والبحث عليه؛ وسمع قلوم بكل الترتيبات والخطوات التى اتخذتها السلطات للقبض على الطفل الذى كان سببب بركه وشفاء لزوجته . لذا خاف قلوم على الطفل يسوع فنصح مريم ان تهرب من المدينه بالليل لقله نشاط العسكر. وفى المساء استعدت العائله المقدسه لمغادرة المكان وشكروا قلوم و زوجته ساره وبارك الطفل يسوع منزلهما. واخبر الطفل يسوع امه ان كل مكان زاروه وعاملهم فيه الناس بترحاب يبنى على اسم العذراء مريم كنيسه ياتى اليها الناس للصلاه والعباده . 
6ـ مسطرد (المحمه) : بعد ان تركت العائله المقدسه الزقازيق وصلوا الى مكان قفر اقاموا فيه تحت شجره ووجدوا ايضاً ينبوع ماء اغتسل فيه رب المجد واطلق على هذا المكان "المحمه" . وقد رجعت العائله المقدسه الى هذا المكان مره اخرى فى طريق عودتها الى الاراضى المقدسه . 
7ـ بلبيس : بعد ان تركوا مسطرد جددوا المسير الى ان وصلوا الى مدينة بلبيس وحالياً هى مركز بلبيس التابع لمحافظة الشرقيه وتبعد عن مدينة القاهر ه بمسافة "55كم" . ويروى تقليد قديم ان الطفل يسوع وجد نعشاً محمول لطفل لاْمراْه ارمله كانت تعيش فى هذه المدينه فاْقامه رب المجد فلما سمعت الجموع تعجبت وامنت برب المجد . 
8ـ سمنود: بعد ان تركوا بلبيس اتجهوا شمالاً الى بلدة منيه جناح التى تعرف الان باْسم "منية سمنود" ومنها عبروا بطريق البحر الى سمنود . ويروى تقليد قديم ان العذراء مريم قد شاركت فى اعداد خبز لدى سيده طيبه من سكانها وبارك رب المجد خبزها .
9ـ البرلس : بعد ان ارتحلوا من سمنود واصلوا السير غرباً الى منطقة البرلس ونزلوا فى قريه تدعى "شجرة التين" فلم يقبلوهم اهلها فساروا حتى وصلوا الى قرية "المطلع" حيث استقبلهم رجل من اهل القريه واحضر لهم ما يحتاجونه بفرح عظيم 
10ـ سخا : وهى مدينة سخا الحاليه وهناك شعرت العائله المقدسه بالعطش ولم يجدوا ماء . وكان هناك حجراً عباره عن قاعدة عمود اوقفت العذراء ابنها الحبيب عليه فغاصت فى الحجر مشطا قدميه فاْنطبع اثرهما عليه . ونبع من الحجر ماء ارتوا منه . 
وكانت المنطقه تعرف باْسم " بيخا ايسوس " الذى معناه كعب يسوع 
11ـ وادى النطرون : بعد ان ارتحلت العائله المقدسه من مدينه سخا عبرت الفرع الغربى للنيل حتى وصلوا الى وادى النطرون وهى برية شيهيت . فبارك الطفل يسوع هذا المكان وهو الان يضم اربعة اديره عامره وهى : دير القديس ابو مقار ، دير الانبا بيشوى ، دير السريان ، دير البراموس . 
12ـ المطريه وعين شمس : وهى من اقدم المناطق المصريه وهى كانت مركز للعباده الوثنيه . وتوجد بمنطقة المطريه شجره ويقول العالم الفرنسى " اْميلينو " ان اسم المطريه لم يذكر بالسنكسار الا لسبب تلك الرحله وتوجد الشجره حالياً بجوار كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمطرية وكذلك يوجد بالمنطقة بئر ماء مقدس أستقت منه العائلة المقدسة. 
13- الفسطاط : بعد أن وصلت العائلة المقدسة المنطقة المعروفة ببابليون بمصر القديمة هناك سكنوا المغارة التى توجد الآن بكنيسة أبى سرجة الأثرية المعروفة حالياً بأسم الشهيدين سرجيوس وواخس. 
ويبدو أن العائلة المقدسة لم تستطيع البقاء فى المنطقة إلا أياماً قليلة نظراً لأن الأوثان هناك قد تحطمت بحضرة رب المجد ويوجد بجانب المغارة وداخل الهيكل البحرى للكنيسة بئر ماء قديم. 
14- منطقة المعادى : بعد أن إرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من منطقة الفسطاط وصلت إلى منطقة المعادى الموجودة حالياً ومكثت بها فترة وتوجد الأن كنيسة على أسم السيدة العذراء مريم بهذه المنطقة. 
ثم بعد ذلك عبرت العائلة المقدسة النيل بالقارب إلى المكان المعروف بمدينة منف وهى الأن ميت رهينة وهى بالقرب من البدرشين محافظة الجيزة ومنها إلى جنوب الصعيد عن طريق النيل إلى دير الجرنوس بالقرب من مغاغة. 
15- منطقة البهنسا : وهى من القرى القديمة بالصعيد ويقع بها دير الجرنوس 10 كم غرب أشنين النصارى وبها كنيسة بأسم العذراء مريم ويوجد داخل الكنيسة بجوار الحائط الغربى بئر عميق يقول التقليد الكنسى أن العائلة المقدسة شربت منه أثناء رحلتها. 
16- جبل الطير: بعد أن أرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من البهنسا سارت ناحية الجنوب حتى بلدة سمالوط ومنها عبرت النيل ناحية الشرق إلى جبل الطير حيث يقع دير العذراء مريم الأن على بعد 2كم جنوب معدية بنى خالد ويروى التقليد أنه أثناء سير العائلة المقدسة على شاطئ النيل كادت صخرة كبيرة من الجبل أن تسقط عليهم ولكن مد رب المجد يده ومنع الصخرة من السقوط فإنطبع كفه على الصخرة وصار يعرف بإسم (جبل الكف) ويوجد بالمنطقة شجرة يطلق عليها أسم شجرة العابد وغالباً ما تكون هذه الشجرة هى التى سجدت لرب المجد عند مروره بهذه المنطقة. 
17- بلدة الأشمونيين : بعد أن أرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من جبل الطير عبرت النيل من الناحية الشرقية إلى الناحية الغربية حيث بلدة الأشمونيين وقد أجرى الطفل يسوع معجزات كثيرة بهذه المنطقة. 
18- قرية ديروط الشريف : بعد أرتحال العائلة المقدسه من الاشمونيين سارت جنوباً الي قرية ديروط الشريف.واقامت العائلة المقدسة بها عدة ايام و قد اجرى رب المجد عدة معجزات و هناك شفى كثيرين من المرضى .ويوجد بالمنطقة كنيسة علي اسم العذراء مريم 
19ـ القوصية :عندما دخلت العائلة المقدسة القوصية لم يرحب بهم اهل المدينة و ذلك عندما راْوا معبودهم البقرة (حاتحور) قد تحطمت وقد لعن رب المجد هذه المدينة فصارت خراباً ، وليست هى مدينة القوصية الحالية وانما هى بلدة بالقرب منها . 
20- قرية مير : وبعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من مدينة القوصية سارت لمسافة 8كم غرب القوصية حتى وصلت الى قرية مير، وقد اكرم اهل مير العائلة فباركهم الطفل يسوع . 
21- دير المحرق : بعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من قر ية مير اتجهت الى جبل قسقام وهو يبعد 12كم غرب القوصية . ويعتبر الدير المحرق من اهم المحطات التى اسقرت بها العائلة المقدسة ويشتهر هذا الدير باْسم "دير العذراء مريم " ، تعتبر الفترة التى قضتها العائلة فى هذا المكان من اطول الفترات ومقدارها "6 شهور و 10 اْيام " وتعتبر الغرفة او المغارة التى سكنتها العائلة هى اول كنيسة فى مصر بل فى العالم كله ، ويعتبر مذبح كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى و سط ارض مصر و عليه ينطبق حرفياً قول الله على لسان نبيه اشعياء " وفى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى و سط ارض مصر " ، و فى نفس المكان ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف النجار فى حلم و امر اياه الذهاب الى ارض اسرائيل " مت 20:2 " 
22- جبل درنكة :بعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من جبل قسقام اتجهت جنوباً الى ان وصلت الى جبل اسيوط حيث يوجد دير درنكة حيث توجد مغارة قديمة منحوتة فى الجبل اقامت العائلة المقدسة بداخل المغارة ويعتبر دير درنكة هو اخر المحطات التي قد التجاْت اليها العائلة المقدسة فى رحلتها فى مصر . 
يعتبر الدير من المعالم السياحية الهامة فى مصر حيث يقصده الآلاف من الزائرين أجانب ومصريين على مدار السنة ليتعرفوا على المكان الذى : " انتهت إليه مسيرة العائلة المقدسة ومنه بدأت العودة فسارت إلى ناحية الشرق حيث مدينة أسيوط الذى يوجد بها مرسى للسفن على النيل الذى استخدمته العائلة المقدسة فى طريق العودة حيث سلكت نفس الطريق السابق إلى أن وصلت إلى مدينة الناصرة شمال فلسطين فى الجليل .
ذهابه إلى الناصرة، وهي بلد ليست بذي قيمة أراد به أن يحطّم ما اتسم به اليهود من افتخارهم بنسبهم إلى أسباط معيّنة، أو من بلاد ذات شهرة. يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لأن الموضع كان قليل الأهمّية، بل بالأحرى ليس فقط الموضع وإنما كل منطقة الجليل. لهذا يقول الفرّيسيّون: "فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل" (يو 7: 52). إنه لم يخجل من أن يُدعى أنه من هناك، ليظهر أنه ليس بمحتاج إلى الأمور الخاصة بالبشر، وقد اختار تلاميذه من الجليل... ليتنا لا نستكبر بسبب سموّ مولدنا أو غنانا، بل بالأحرى نزدري بمن يفعل هكذا. ليتنا لا نشمئز من الفقر، بل نطلب غنى الأعمال الصالحة. لنهرب من الفقر الذي يجعل الناس أشرارًا، هذا الذي يجعل من الغِنى فقرًا (لو 16: 24)، إذ يطلب متوسّلاً بلجاجة من أجل قطرة ماء فلا يجد.] 
كلمة "ناصرة"، منها اشتقّت "نصارى" لقب المسيحيّين؛ وهي بالعبريّة Natzar وتعني غصن، ومنها الكلمة العربيّة "ناضر"، وقد سمّيَ السيّد المسيح في أكثر من نبوّة في العهد القديم بالغصن. فجاء في إشعياء النبي: "ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسّى، وينبت غصن من أصوله، ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوّة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب..." (إش 11: 1-2). وجاء في إرميا: "ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب، وأُقيم لداود غصن برّ، فيملك ملك، وينجح، ويُجري حقًا وعدلاً في الأرض" (راجع إر 33: 15) وفي زكريا: "هأنذا آتي بعبدي الغصن" (زك 3: 8)، "هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه، ومن مكانه ينبت، ويبني هيكل الرب" (زك 6: 12)... هكذا كان اليهود يترقّبون في المسيّا أنه يُدعى "الغصن"... أي "ناصري". 
وبذلك تمت النبوة القائلة : 
" من مصر دعوت إبنى "
( هوشع 11 : 1 ) 






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*

قانون الإيمان المسيحى
بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى. نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل شئ. هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء. تأنس و صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء و الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.

نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس, الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له و نمجده مع الآب و الإبن, الناطق فى الأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. و ننتظر قيامة الأموات و حياة الدهر الآتى. آمين.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*صلوات الأجبية

صلات باكر مقرؤة ومسموعة


صلاة الغروب



صلاة النوم



الكتاب المقدس مقرؤ ومسموع

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*

الفداء فى المسيحية​مفهوم الفداء:

الفداء هو التخليص من الموت ببدل (شخص بديل) . أي أن يتحمل الشخص الذي سيقوم بعملية الفداء الحكم المحكوم به على الشخص المفدى.
أو بمعنى أبسط : الفداء هو أن يموت الفادي بدلاً عن المفدى.

2- أمثلة للفداء:

لقد وضح الله فكرة الفداء هذه بطرق شتى نقتصر على ما يأتي:

أ- فداء اسحق:

لقد أمر الرب إبراهيم قائلاً: " خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق، واذهب إلى أرض المريا (اسم جبل)، واصعده هناك محرقة". 
فذهب إبراهيم كما أمره الرب، وعند ما وصل إلى المكان المعين يقول الكتاب أنه "ربط اسحق ابنه ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب. ومد إبراهيم يده وأخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه. فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء وقال: "إبراهيم إبراهيم لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئاً. لأني علمت أنك خائف الله، ولا تمسك ابنك وحيدك عنى. فرفع إبراهيم عينيه ونظر وإذا كبش وراءه ممسكاً في الغاب بقرنيه . فذهب إبراهيم وأخذ الكبش ، وأصعده محرقة عوض عن ابنه". (تكوين 22: 1-23)

لاحظ يا أخي في هذه الحادثة أن الرب بعد أن أمر إبراهيم بأن يذبح ابنه ويقدمه محرقة، عاد فعفي عنه وخلصه من ذبح اسحق والغي هذا الأمر؟!!

حقيقة يا أخي لا يمكن أن الله ينقض كلامه ويبدله، ومن أجل ذلك فقد أوجد كبشاً ليذبح عوضاً عن اسحق، وهذا هو ما يسمي بالفداء. فالكبش تحمل الحكم (وهو الذبح) عوضاً عن اسحق.

ب- فداء كل بكر إنسان:

يذكر الكتاب المقدس أنه عند ما كان بنو إسرائيل فى أرض مصر وقد أذلهم فرعون، أرسل الرب موسى النبي لينقذهم من يده ويخرجهم من أرض مصر.
ولكن فرعون عارض بشدة ولم يطلقهم بسهولة فضربه الرب هو وشعبه بالضربات العشر. وكانت الضربة الأخيرة هي قتل كل بكر فى أرض مصر من بكر الإنسان إلى بكر البهائم.
وبالرغم من وجود بني إسرائيل فى أرض مصر فى ذلك الوقت إلا أنه لم يصب أبكارهم شيئاً من هذه الضربات. لماذا؟ لأن الله قد جعل لهم شريعة في تلك الأيام وهي أن يذبح كل بيت حملا ويقدمونه ذبيحة للرب عوضاً عن كل بكر ليكون فدية عنه. هذا ما أمر به الرب قائلا: "كل بكر إنسان من أولادك تفديه" (خروج 13: 14).
ولاحظ يا أخي أن بكر كل إنسان كان لابد أن يقتل أسوة بأبناء المصريين لأن أمر الرب كان للملاك بأن يقتل كل بكر فى أرض مصر (خروج13: 14) فكان لابد أن يقتل أيضاً أبكار الإسرائيليين لأنهم كانوا فى أرض مصر. ولكن الرب ينقذهم من هذه الضربة فلا يقتل ابكارهم، ولكي يوفق بين أمره الأول بموت الأبكار وعفوه الثاني أن لا يموت أبكار الاسرائيليين، لهذا شرع لهم شريعة الفداء قائلاً: "كل بكر إنسان من أولاد تفديه (خروج13: 13).

ج - ذبائح الفداء للتكفير:

يتضح موضوع الفداء تماما فى العهد القديم، حيث كان الإنسان الذي يرتكب خطية يقدم فدية عن نفسه ليخلص نفسه من عقاب الله الذي يستحقه، فقد جاء في الشريعة أنه: "إن أخطأ أحد وعمل واحدة من جميع مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها، كان مذنباً وحمل ذنبه. فيأتي بكبش صحيح من الغنم. فيكفر عنه..فيصفح عنه"(اللاويين5:17–19) 
وجاء أيضاً في الشريعة أنه:"إن سها كل جماعة إسرائيل، وعملوا واحدة من جميع مناهى الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها وأثموا ثم عرفت الخطية التي أخطأوا بها، يقرب المجمع ثوراً ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية. ويكفر عنهم فيصفح عنهم" (لاويين 4: 13-21)

ولاحظ يا أخي أنه بحسب عدل الله لابد لمن يخطئ أن يموت (حزقيال 18: 20)، ولكن من أجل رحمته لابد أن يصفح عنه. وللتوفيق بين عدل الله ورحمته وضعت هذه الشريعة، شريعة الفداء فيقدم الفرد كبشاً وتقدم الجماعة ثوراً للتكفير ليصفح عنهم.
من هذا يا أخي يتضح لك فكرة الفداء التي شرعها الرب للتوفيق بين عدله ورحمته.

ثانياً : فداء البشرية

عرضنا في النقطة السابقة: فكرة عامة عن الفداء من حيث مفهومه، وقد أوردنا بعض الأمثلة من الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم توضح ذلك. والواقع إن فكرة الفداء هذه التي وضحها الرب فى العهد القديم لم تكن إلا تمهيداً ورمزاً للفداء الحقيقي الذي دبره الرب لخلاص البشرية كلها من حكم الموت.فالكباش والثيران لا تكفى لفداء الإنسان، وعدالة الله في الحقيقة لا ترضي بفداء الحيوان للإنسان. وإن كانت قد سمحت بذلك فى العهد القديم فما كان ذلك إلا صورة ورمزاً للفداء الحقيقي . فالفداء الحقيقي يرتكز حول قول بولس الرسول:
"إن كان واحد قد مات لأجل الجميع فالجميع إذاً ماتوا" (2كو5: 14) فلا بد من موت (واحد) فدية عن الجميع. ولكـن أي ( واحد ) هذا يا تري الذي يقدر أن يفدي البشرية كلها؟ الواقع أنه ليس هو مجرد (واحد) عادي، وإنما لابد أن تكتمل في هذا الواحد الذي سيفدي البشرية 

شروط معينة نبحثها فيما يلي:

1- شروط الفادى:

قلنا أنه يجب أن تتوفر فى الفادي باعتبار أنه سيفدي البشرية كلها شروط معينة إذ لا بد أن يكون الفادي: غير محدود، وفي نفس الوقت يكون إنسانا، ولكن لابد أن يكون إنسانا طاهرا. 
فدعنا نستوضح هذه الشروط فيما يلي:

أ- الفادي غير محدود: 

هذا هو أول شرط يجب أن يتوفر فى الفادى لما يأتي:
إن الخطية تُقدر قيمتها وفقاً لقيمة الشخص الـمُخطأ فى حقه، وعقوبتها أيضاً تقاس طبقاً لمركزه، والتكفير عنها يتناسب مع قيمته. فمثلاً إذا أخطأت فى حق زميل لي، تكون خطيتي محدودة ولا تحتاج لأكثر من اعتذار. أما إذا أخطأت فى حق (صاحب السلطة) فإني أستحق عقوبة شديدة ولا يكفي لها مجرد الاعتذار. وهكذا إذا أخطأت فى حق الله فإن خطيئتي تعتبر غير محدودة، لأن الله غير محدود وأستحق عقاباً غير محدود، ولهذا فان فدائي يحتاج إلى كفارة غير محدود.
لذلك فإن الفادي الذي يكفر عن خطيتي يجب أن يكون غير محدود.
هذا عن الشرط الأول من شروط الفادي، أما الشرط الثاني فيجب أن يكون:

ب- الفادي أنسانا:

إذ لابد أن يكون الفادي من جنس المفدي ومساوياً له فى القيمة. فلا يصلح إذن الحيوان أن يفدي الإنسان لأنه ليس من جنسه ولا من قيمته. لهذا يجب أن يكون الفادي إنساناً ليفدي الناس.
كان هذا بخصوص الشرط الثاني من شروط الفادي، وأيضا لابد أن يكون:

ج- الفادي طاهراً:

وهذا هو الشرط الثالث الذي يجب أن يتوفر فى الفادي ذلك لأنه إن كان هو نفسه خاطئاً فانه لا يستطيع أن يفدى غيره وإنما يموت بخطية نفسه فقط.
إذن من هو الفادي الذي تكتمل فيه هذه الشروط؟
هل الحيوان تتوفر فيه هذه الشروط؟ كلا فالحيوان مخلوق محدود، وهو ليس إنسانا.
هل الملاك تتوفر فيه هذه الشروط؟ كلا. فالملاك مخلوق محدود، وهو أيضاً ليس إنسانا.
هل يوجد نبي تتوفر فيه هذه الشروط؟ كلا. فالنبي مخلوق محدود، وهو أيضاً ليس طاهراً. إذ أنه من نسل آدم الذين تلوثت دماؤهم بجراثيم الخطية!
إذن من هو الفادي الذي تكتمل فيه هذه الشروط؟

2- الفادي الوحيد:

رأينا في النقطة السابقة الشروط التي يجب أن تتوفر في الشخص الذي يفدي البشرية، ورأينا أيضا أنه لا يصلح لفداء البشرية حيوان ولا ملاك ولا نبي. إن مشكلة الفداء هذه قد أوجد الله لها حلا وحيدا فريدا بحكمته الفائقة، وهذا الحل هو شخص يسوع المسيح الفادي. ولنبحث الآن كيف اكتملت شروط الفادي فى شخص المسيح.

أ- الله وحده غير محدود:

لا يوجد يا أخي كائن غير محدود سوى الله وحده، لهذا فلا يوجد سوى حل واحد للمشكلة وهو أن يتنازل الله ويفدى الإنسان.
ولهذا دبر الله أن يحل روحه غير المحدود في جسد المسيح البشري المحدود ليكسبه صفة غير المحدودية المطلوبة في الفادي. وهذا ما وضحه الكتاب المقدس بقوله: "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1تى 3: 16) (ولمزيد من فهم سر التجسد الإلهي انظر كتاب المسيح ابن الله للمؤلف)

ب- المسيح إنسان:

فالله أخذ من مريم العذراء جسداً وحل فيه بروحه، لذلك فالمسيح من جهة الجسد هو إنسان كامل. فقد قال عنه بولس الرسول أنه "أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً فى شبه الناس. وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتي الموت موت الصليب" (فيلبى 2: 7،8)

ج- المسيح طاهر:

وهذا الشرط أيضاً قد اكتمل فى المسيح. فبطرس الرسول يقول عنه: "لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر" (1بط2: 22)
وقد وقف المسيح أمام اليهود قائلاً:"من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8: 46)

من هذا يا أخي نرى أن يسوع المسيح هو الفادي الذي اكتملت فيه الشروط المطلوبة، فهو من جهة طبيعته الإلهية غير محدود، ومن جهة طبيعته البشرية هو إنسان، ومن جهة الطهارة فهو لم يعرف خطية قط. لذلك قدم نفسه ذبيحة على الصليب ليكفر عن خطايا البشرية ويموت فداء عن الناس جميعاً، ولهذا يقول الكتاب المقدس "متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح. الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة" (رو3: 24،25) 
هذا هو يسوع المسيح الذي به صار لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا. فهل تتخذه مخلصاً شخصياً لك. وهل تؤمن بكفارته لخطاياك وآثامك؟

ثالثاً:عمل الفداء

إن تحليل عمل الفداء نفسه والبركات التي حصلنا عليها أمر يطول شرحه ولكني أكتفي ببعض من تلك البركات فيما يلي:

1- الرحمة:

فالفداء يا أخي هو عمل رحمة من الله، إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس: "لا بأعمال فى بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا" (تيطس 3: 5).
إذن ليس لأحد منا أي فضل فى هذا الفداء وإنما هو صادر من قلب الله المحب والمفعم بالرحمة. أفلا يحق علينا أن نشكر الرب على رحمته الجزيلة.

2- الشفاعة:

معنى الشفاعة هو أن يتوسط المسيح بين الله والناس ليمنع عقابه عنهم لأنه مات بدلا منهم. لهذا يقول الكتاب المقدس:"لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار، وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً"1(يوحنا 2: 1) 
وهو الشفيع (أي المحامي) الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع غيره أن يخلص فالكتاب المقدس يقول "ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لأنه ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص" (أع4: 12)

3- الموت عوض البشرية:

يقول بولس الرسول "إن كان واحد مات عن الجميع فالجميع إذن ماتوا" (2كو4: 14) فموت المسيح عن البشرية اُعتُبر فى عدالة الله أنه موت للبشرية كلها لأن المسيح أسلم نفسه لأجلنا كما يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح "أنه أحبنا أيضاً وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا قربانا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة" (أفسس 5: 2) ولهذا نقول فى صلاة القداس الإلهي "هذا الذي أحب خاصته الذين فى العلم وأسلم ذاته فداء عنا إلى الموت الذي تملك علينا" (القداس الباسيلى)

4- إحياء البشرية:

فالسيد المسيح لم يصلب عن البشرية فحسب وإنما قام من الأموات ليقيم البشرية معه من موت خطاياها لتسلك فى حياة جديدة مقدسة. فقد قال الكتاب "ونحن أموات بالخطايا (أي تحت حكم الموت كعقوبة للخطية) أحيانا مع المسيح (أي رفع عنا حكم الموت وأعطانا حياة من جديد مع المسيح). وأقامنا معه (أي بقيامة المسيح من الموت أقامنا نحن أيضا من موت الخطية)" (أفسس 2: 4-6)
ويقول أيضاً "كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً فى جدة الحياة" (رو 6: 4،5)

فيا من مات المسيح من أجلك هل تعتبر نفسك مائتاً عن الخطية. أم مازلت عبداً لها؟ وهل قمت مع المسيح لتسير فى حياة مقدسة؟ أم لازلت مسجى فى قبر الخطية؟! اطلب منه أن يقيمك الآن في حياة جديدة طاهرة.

5- تمجيد البشرية:


يقول الكتاب المقدس: "أجرة الخطية هى موت. أما هبة الله فهى حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو6: 23) وهكذا نرى أن الله قد وهبنا الحياة الأبدية لأن المسيح يسوع قد مات عنا. 
ويقول الكتاب أيضاً "ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحياناً مع المسيح وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا فى السماويات فى المسيح يسوع" (أف2: 4-6)
فإذ قام المسيح من الأموات أقامنا معه وبهذا قد فتح لنا باب السماء لندخل إليها ونتمتع معه.
ولهذا يقول بولس الرسول "اسلكوا كما يحق لله الذي دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده" (أف2: 12)*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*

صلوات قبل جحد الشيطان فى سر المعمودية​
صلاة تحليل على ام الطفل (ذكرا كان أو انثى) يضع الكاهن الصليب على راس المراة ويصلى هذه الصلاة طالبا فيها من الله ان يمنح الحل والبركة لوالدة الطفل. ويجعلها مستحقة لشركة الاسرار المقدسة بغير وقوع في دينونة، كما يطلب من الله ان يبارك الطفل المولود ويحفظة لينمو في النعمة والقامة ولكي يحفظة في الايمان والرجاء والمحبة. 

+ يصلى الكاهن اوشية الموعظين المعروفة. 

+ يصلى الكاهن طلبة من أجل الاطفال المتقدمين للعماد وهو يضع الصليب على رؤوسهم يطلب فيها من الله ان ينعم عليهم بغفران خطاياهم، وان يجعلهم مستحقين لسر العماد الطاهر، وأن ينير بصائرهم لينظروا نظرا طاهرا إلى طريق الحياة الابدية ويمجدوا الله كل ايام حياتهم. 

+ يصلى الكاهن صلاة على قارورة الزيت الساذج (اى زيت ابو غلمسيس)، يطلب فيها من الله ان يجعل هذا الزيت لحل اعمال الشياطين وسحرهم ويكون زيت مسحة وموعظة للايمان بالمسيح. 

+ وصلاة اخرى على الزيت يطلب فيها ان يجعل هذا الزيت زيت موعظة ويبطل كل افعال المضاد وكل شى ردئ. 

+ يفحص الكاهن الاطفال ويامر بخلع كل شيء من اذانهم وايديهم كالحلقان والاساور والخواتم وغيرها، ثم يأخذ قارورة الزيت ويرشم الاطفال (الذكور اولا ثم الاناث) كالاتى: 

يرشم الجبهة وهو يقول "أدهنك يا (فلان) باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس. وزيت عظة (لفلان) فى كنيسة الله الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية امين". ويقول الشمامسة "امين". 

ثم يدهن قلبه (صدره) ويديه وظهره وهو يقول: "هذا الزيت يبطل كل مقاومة المضاد امين". ويقول الشمامسة "من الرب نطلب". 

+ يصلى الكاهن طلبة يمجد فيها الله على عظيم محبته للبشر، اذ دعانا من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب. ويطلب اليه ان يكتب اسماء هؤلاء الاطفال المتقدمين للعماد في سفر الحياة، وان يحسبهم مع شعبة المؤمن ويعدهم هيكلا للروح القدس وينعم عليهم بالنمو في الايمان والنعمة وان يعتقهم من عبودية الفساد وينقلهم إلى حرية مجد اولاد الله. 

+ يسأل الكاهن عن اسماء المعمدين ثم يصلى قائلا: 

"وايضا فلنسال الله ضابط الكل....... ومن اجل عبيدك الذين قدمت أسماؤهم" (يستحسن هنا ذكر الاسماء واحدا واحدا) "اجعلهم اهلا ان يفوزوا بالنعمة التي تقدموا اليها ويطهروا من الخطية التى في العالم ويعتقوا من عبودية الفساد"...... الخ. 

يقول الشماس: "اطلبوا عن الذين قدمت أسماؤهم لكي يجعلهم الرب مستحقين العماد المقدس لغفران خطاياهم". فيرد الشعب "يا رب ارحم".

+ يصلى الكاهن صلاة يطلب فيها من الله ان يجعل المتقدمين مستحقين للنعمة....... الخ. 

+ تركع الام بركبتيها إلى الارض ووجهها للشرق وهى حاملة طفلها (اذ كان طالب العماد كبيرا فهو الذي يركع بنفسه) ثم يصلى الكاهن. 

1- وايضا نطلب بالحاح كثير.... لكي يفتح الله مسامع قلوبهم ويضئ عليهم بنور المعرفة...... 

2- .... لكى من قبل استدعاء اسمك القدوس تنحل كل القوات وكل الارواح المقاومة الشريرة..... *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

4*) 

حجد الشيطان وتلاوة قانون الإيمان​(أ) جحد الشيطان: 

تخلع الام عن الطفل ملابسه ثم تحمله على يدها اليسرى وتنظر إلى الغرب وترفع يدها اليمنى وتردد وراء الاب الكاهن عبارات جحد الشيطان: "اجحدك ايها الشيطان وكل اعمالك النجسة، وكل جنودك الشريرة وكل شياطينك الرديئة وكل قوتك وكل عبادتك المرذولة وكل حيلك الرديئة والمضلة وكل جيشك وكل سلطانك وكل بقية نفاقك اجحدك. أجحدك. اجحدك". 

ثم ينفخ الكاهن في وجه الطفل ثلاث مرات وهو يقول: اخرج ايها الروح النجس. 

(ب) الاعتراف بالمسيح وتلاوة قانون الايمان: 

تنظر الام إلى ناحية الشرق وطفلها على يدها اليسرى ويدها اليمنى مرفوعة إلى اعلى وتردد خلف الكاهن: 

اعترف لك ايها المسيح الهى وبكل نواميسك المخلصة وكل خدمتك المحيية وكل اعمالك المعطية الحياة. 

اؤمن باله واحد الله الاب ضابط الكل وابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا والروح القدس المحى وقيامة الجسد. 

والكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية امين. 

ثم يسالها ثلاث مرات قائلا "هل امنت على هذا الطفل؟" 
فتجاوب ثلاث مرات: "امنت". 

رفع اليد وعهد الارتباط بالمسيح: 

حينما يتجه المعمد (او الاشبين) الى الشرق ويرفع يده اليمنى ويردد عهد الارتباط بالمسيح فهو يصلى طالبا المعونة من الله ليكمل هذا العهد المقدس.

(ج) صلوات اخرى: 

1- يصلى الكاهن صلاة يطلب فيها من الله قائلا ".... ثبت طاعة عبيدك. اعطهم قوة لكي لا يعودوا دفعة اخرى إلى ما قد تركوه وطد ايمانهم لكي لا يفصلهم عنك شئ. رتبهم على اساس ايمانك الرسولى ادعهم إلى نورك الطاهر. اجعلهم اهلا لنعمتك العظيمة.... الخ". 

2- يجثون على ركبهم ويصلى عنهم الكاهن وهو يضع الصليب على رؤوس طالبى العماد قائلا: "أضئ عيون افهامهم بنور المعرفة، كل سحر وكل تعزيم وكل فعل شيطانى اطرده عنهم وليستحقوا حميم الميلاد الجديد واللباس غير الفاسد وغفران الخطايا اذ تعدهم هيكلا لروحك القدوس......". 



[YOUTUBE]WtNAJWJUAN8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*

نبؤات من العهد القديم عن السيدالمسيح وتتحقق فى العهد الجديد​من نسل يعقوب

النبوة
عدد 24: 17أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى.

التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....34بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ، بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، بْنِ تَارَحَ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ

يقدم ترجوم يوناثان في شرحه لتكوين 11:35و12: «فقال له الرب أنا الله القدير. أثمر وأكثر شعب مقدس وجماعة أنبياء وكهنة سيخرجون من صلبك، كما يخرج من صلبك ملكان. والأرض التي أعطيتها لإبراهيم وإسحق لك أعطيها، ولنسلك من بعدك أعطى الأرض». 
ويقدم ترجوم أونكيلوس عدد 24: 17 هكذا: «أراه وليس الآن، أنظره ولكن ليس قريباً. يبرز ملك من يعقوب، ويقوم المسيح من إسرائيل». 
ومن هاتين الترجمتين نرى أن اليهود رأوا أن هذه النبوة تشير إلى المسيا. وبالمثل فإن المدراش يعتبر هذا النص نبوة ميسيانية. ويقول بول هاينش: «في زمن الإمبراطور هادريان (132م) ثار اليهود ضد الاستعمار الروماني وأطلقوا على قائدهم اسم «باركوكبا» أي «ابن الكوكب» لأنهم ظنوا أن نبوة بلعام في (عدد 24: 17) تحققت في زعيم الثورة «باركوكبا» الذي سيخلصهم من الاستعمار الروماني». 
ويشير هنجستبرجفي كتابه «المسيا في العهد القديم» إلى أنه في هذا القائد كان اليهود الأقدمون يرون المسيا الذي يرتبط بشكل ما بداود. فهذه النبوة إما أن تكون عن المسيا أو أنها تشير في المقام الأول إلى داود، وفي هذه الحالة فإنها تشير إلى أن داود وكل ما حققه من انتصارات زمنية هو صورة نموذجية ترشدنا إلى المسيح وانتصاراته الروحية التي كان يرمي إليها النبي على نحو خاص 

وقد كان لإسحق ابنان هما يعقوب وعيسو. وهنا يستبعد الله نصف نسل إسحق.

من نسل يسَّى

النبوة
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، 

اشعياء 11: 10وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ، إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ، وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْدًا.

التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24..... 32بْنِ يَسَّى، بْنِ عُوبِيدَ، بْنِ بُوعَزَ، بْنِ سَلْمُونَ، بْنِ نَحْشُونَ،

يقول ترجوم إشعياء: «يخرج ملك من نسل يسَّى، ومسيح من ذريته يقوم. وعليه يستقر روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب» .
ويعلق ديلتشقائلاً: «من جذع يسَّى أي من بقية النسل الملكي الذي اندثر، يقوم غصن صغير يحل محل الجذع ويحمل التاج ويبدو الغصن في أوله ضعيفاً واهناً. وفي تحقيق النبوة تاريخياً يظهر حتى رنين الكلمات: فالغصن (ينبت Netzer) في أوله ضعيف واهن مثل يسوع الناصري Nazarene الفقير المحتقر» (متى 2: 23). 

من نسل داود

النبوة

كلمة الله لداود النبى :

1اخبار 17: 11وَيَكُونُ مَتَى كَمَلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ لِتَذْهَبَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أَنِّي أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْ بَنِيكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 12هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 13أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَلاَ أَنْزِعُ رَحْمَتِي عَنْهُ كَمَا نَزَعْتُهَا عَنِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلَكَ. 14وَأُقِيمُهُ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَلَكُوتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَيَكُونُ كُرْسِيُّهُ ثَابِتًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ».

2صموئيل 7: . 12مَتَى كَمُلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ وَاضْطَجَعْتَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَحْشَائِكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 13هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مَمْلَكَتِهِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 

وقد بنى المسيح الهيكل الثالث وهو هيكل جسده وقد وضح المسيح ذلك (يوحنا 2: 18-22)

ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ

ارميا 33: . 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ.

كان معروف بين اليهود ان المسيح القادم هو من نسل داود ، وهذة هى شهادة اليهود عندما سألهم المسيح
متى 22: 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ 42قَائلاً:«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ:«ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».

التحقيق

متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....31بْنِ مَلَيَا، بْنِ مَيْنَانَ، بْنِ مَتَّاثَا، بْنِ نَاثَانَ، بْنِ دَاوُدَ،

بشهادة اليهود
متى 9: 27وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ، تَبِعَهُ أَعْمَيَانِ يَصْرَخَانِ وَيَقُولاَنِ:«ارْحَمْنَا يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ!».

متى 21: 9وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!».

مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»

بشهادة غير اليهود
متى 15: 22وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً:«ارْحَمْنِي، يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا».

بشهادة الرسل
اعمال 13: 22ثُمَّ عَزَلَهُ وَأَقَامَ لَهُمْ دَاوُدَ مَلِكًا، الَّذِي شَهِدَ لَهُ أَيْضًا، إِذْ قَالَ: وَجَدْتُ دَاوُدَ بْنَ يَسَّى رَجُلاً حَسَبَ قَلْبِي، الَّذِي سَيَصْنَعُ كُلَّ مَشِيئَتِي. 23مِنْ نَسْلِ هذَا، حَسَبَ الْوَعْدِ، أَقَامَ اللهُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصًا، يَسُوعَ.

بشهادة المسيح نفسه
رؤيا يوحنا 22: 16«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».

كان معروفا ان المسيح الذى ينتظره اليهود هو من نسل داود .
ولاحظ هذا الجزء من حوار المسيح يسوع واليهود 
متى 22: 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ 42قَائلاً:«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ:«ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».

ويحفل التلمود بالإشارات عن المسيا باعتباره «ابن داود». 

ويقول درايفر عن 2صموئيل 17: 11 «يوضح ناثان النبي أن الوعد ليس لداود نفسه بل لنسله، وأن داود لن يبني بيت الرب، لكن الرب هو الذي سيبني بيت (عائلة) داود». 
وفي كتابه «عالم موسى ميموندس» يقدم چاكوب مينكين وجهة نظر هذا العالم اليهودي: «إن في رفضه للأفكار الصوفية عن المسيا وأصله وعمله والقوات العجيبة الفائقة المنسوبة إليه، يؤكد ميموندس أنه ينبغي النظر إلى المسيا كبشر قابل للموت، لكنه يختلف عن باقي الناس في أنه سيكون أوفر حكمة وقوة وبهاء منهم. وينبغي أن يكون من نسل داود وينشغل مثله بدراسة التوراة وحفظ الشريعة». 
أما تعبير «ها أيام تأتي» فهو تعبير شائع يستخدم للإشارة إلى زمن مجيء المسيَّا (انظر إرميا 31: 27- 34). 

كان لدى يسَّى ثمانيةأبناء على الأقل (1صموئيل 16: 10و11) وهنا يستبعد الله سبعة منهم ويختار داود.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*

سيُدعى اسمه قبل ولادته 

النبوة
اشعياء 49: 1اِسْمَعِي لِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَزَائِرُ، وَاصْغَوْا أَيُّهَا الأُمَمُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ:الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْبَطْنِ دَعَانِي. مِنْ أَحْشَاءِ أُمِّي ذَكَرَ اسْمِي،

التحقيق
متى 1: 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».

لوقا 1: 26وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، 27إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُل مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 28فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 29فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ، وَفَكَّرَتْ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!» 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».

اسمه سيكون يسوع
النبوة
اشعياء 49: 6فَقَالَ: «قَلِيلٌ أَنْ تَكُونَ لِي عَبْدًا لإِقَامَةِ أَسْبَاطِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَرَدِّ مَحْفُوظِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ خَلاَصِي (ישׁועתי – يشوعتى ) إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».

كلمة يشوع (ישׁוע) ، تعنى يخلص ، ولذا فكلمة الخلاص ومشتقاتها تجئ من الاصل (يشوع)
كثيرا ما اشار الروح القدس على لسان الانبياء بان الرب قد صار خلاصا (خروج 15: 2) (اشعياء 12: 2) ، وبالرجوع لارميا النبى نجد ان المسيح القادم سيدعى بالرب (ارميا 23: 5-6) وبهذا فما قاله الانبياء السابقين عن كون الرب صار خلاصا ، هى نبوة عن ان المسيح الرب سيخلص(يشوع) وهو الاسم الذى سُمّى به المسيح 

خروج 15: 2الرَّبُّ قُوَّتِي وَنَشِيدِي، وَقَدْ صَارَ خَلاَصِي (ישׁועה - يشوعه) هذَا إِلهِي فَأُمَجِّدُهُ، إِلهُ أَبِي فَأُرَفِّعُهُ.

اشعياء 12: 2هُوَذَا اللهُ خَلاَصِي (ישׁועתי – يشوعتى ) فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ، لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا(ישׁועה - يشوعه) ».

اشعياء 45: 21أَخْبِرُوا. قَدِّمُوا. وَلْيَتَشَاوَرُوا مَعًا. مَنْ أَعْلَمَ بِهذِهِ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، أَخْبَرَ بِهَا مُنْذُ زَمَانٍ؟ أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سِوَايَ.

التحقيق
متى 1: 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».
وجاءت فى الترجمة العبرية للعهد الجديد 
והיא ילדת בן וקראת את שמו ישוע כי הוא יושיע את עמו מעונותיהם׃

لا يقتصر الامر فى تلك النقطة على مجموعة نبوات تقول ان المسيح الرب سيكون ( يشوع )
ولكن الامر اكبر من هذا ، فالله وضح ايضا بالرموز ، سأذكر مثل واحد فقط .
موسى النبى الذى اخرج شعبه من مصر وقادهم فى البرية لاربعين سنة بهدف الوصول لارض الموعد ، اخطأ امام الله فى شكه وحرمه الله من دخول ارض كنعان ، وقال لموسى ان تلميذه (يشوع بن نون) هو الذى سيدخلهم ارض الموعد ( ارض كنعان ) ويقسم الارض للشعب . (تثنية 1: 37-38)
يشوع بن نون رمزاً للمسيح يشوع ، الذى جاء ليدخلنا الى ارض الموعد الحقيقى ( ملكوت السموات ) 

سيدعى المسيح

النبوة
مزمور 45: 7أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.


اشعياء 61: 1رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.

دانيال 9: 24سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ..... َلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ. 25فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا ..... 26وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ ..... 

وقد فهم اليهود جيدا ان المخلص القادم سيدعى المسيح ، لذا ففى الترجومات الارامية -والتى تمثل فهم اليهود لنصوص العهد القديم- 
نجد ان اليهود فى كتاباتهم وتعليقهم على النبوات التى تشير للمسيح فهم ذكروا اسم المسيح صراحة (מְשִיחָא) ، اذ هم علموا ان هذة الايات ستتحقق فيه . وسأعرض هنا بعض الشواهد الهامة لبعض الاسفار.

(تكوين 49: 10) ، (اشعياء 11: 1) ، (اشعياء 16: 5) ، (اشعياء 43: 10) ، (ارميا 23: 5) ، (ارميا 30: 9) ، (ارميا 33: 15) ، (هوشع 3: 5) ، (ميخا 4: 8) ، (ميخا 5: 2) ، (زكريا 3: 8) ، (زكريا 6: 12) ، (زكريا 10: 4)

التحقيق
لوقا 2: 11أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.

يوحنا 1: 40كَانَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ أَخُو سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الاثْنَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ سَمِعَا يُوحَنَّا وَتَبِعَاهُ. 41هذَا وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ:«قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ:الْمَسِيحُ. 42فَجَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ. فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ سِمْعَانُ بْنُ يُونَا. أَنْتَ تُدْعَى صَفَا» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: بُطْرُسُ.

يوحنا 4: 25قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ:«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ، يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». 26قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».

يوحنا 4: 41فَآمَنَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ جِدًّا بِسَبَبِ كَلاَمِهِ. 42وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ:«إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كَلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ، لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ».

يوحنا 11: 27قَالَتْ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُابْنُ اللهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ». 

سيدعى الهاً

النبوة
اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.

اشعياء 7: 14وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».
عمانوئيل = (עמנו אל) وتعنى الله معنا

مزمور 45: 2أَنْتَ أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. انْسَكَبَتِ النِّعْمَةُ عَلَى شَفَتَيْكَ، لِذلِكَ بَارَكَكَ اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 3تَقَلَّدْ سَيْفَكَ عَلَى فَخْذِكَ أَيُّهَا الْجَبَّارُ، جَلاَلَكَ وَبَهَاءَكَ. 4وَبِجَلاَلِكَ اقْتَحِمِ. ارْكَبْ. مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحَقِّ وَالدَّعَةِ وَالْبِرِّ، فَتُرِيَكَ يَمِينُكَ مَخَاوِفَ. 5نَبْلُكَ الْمَسْنُونَةُ فِي قَلْبِ أَعْدَاءِ الْمَلِكِ. شُعُوبٌ تَحْتَكَ يَسْقُطُونَ. 6كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.

التحقيق
يوحنا 20: 28أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ (للمسيح) :«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».

1تيموثاوس 3: 16وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.

عبرانيين 1: 1اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، 2كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، 3الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، ..... 8وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ:«كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 

سيدعى الرب

النبوة

ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ. 6فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.

مزمور 110: 1قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ». 2يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ قَضِيبَ عِزِّكَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ. تَسَلَّطْ فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ.
وجاءت فى الترجمة السبعينية (القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد) بهذا الشكل :
Τῷ Δαυιδ ψαλμός. Εἶπεν ὁ κύριος τῷ κυρίῳ μου Κάθου ἐκ δεξιῶν μου, ἕως ἂν θῶ τοὺς ἐχθρούς σου ὑποπόδιον τῶν ποδῶν σου.


وعرف اليهود ان المسيح هو المقصود من تلك الاية ، لاحظ هذا الحوار بين المسيح وبين اليهود
متى 22: 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ 42قَائلاً:«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ:«ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». 43قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً: 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ. 45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 46فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.


التحقيق
لوقا 2: 11أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.

متى 21: 2قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:«اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَانًا مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشًا مَعَهَا، فَحُّلاَهُمَا وَأْتِيَاني بِهِمَا. 3وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».

لوقا 6: 46«وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ، وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟

وكان التلاميذ يدعون المسيح دائما بالرب ، وغيرهم من التابعين .
(متى 17: 4) (متى 18: 21) (لوقا 5: 8) (لوقا 9: 54) (لوقا 10: 17) (لوقا 10: 40) (لوقا 11: 1) (لوقا 19: 8) .. الخ .


في مدراش تهليم عن المزامير (200- 500م)، في تفسيره لـ (مزمور 21: 1) يقول: «الله يدعو الملك المسيا باسمه هو. لكن ما هو اسمه؟ الإجابة: الرب (يهوه) رجل الحرب» (خروج 15: 3).
وفي مصدر يهودي آخر، إيكاراباتي (200- 500م) «المراثي في شرح التوراة واللفائف الخمس» نقرأ في تعليق على (مراثي 1: 16) : «ما هو اسم المسيا؟ يقول أبا بن كاهانا (200- 300م): اسمه يهوه كما نقرأ في (إرميا 23: 6) «وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب (يهوه)...».
وقال الرب لربي أو قال يهوه لربي (أدوناي)- أي أنه رب داود، ليس فقط شخصياً، ولكن أيضاً بصفته ممثلاً لشعب إسرائيل الحقيقي والروحي. وإذ يخاطبه كرب لإسرائيل والكنيسة، يقتبس المسيح قوله كما يرد في ثلاثة أناجيل قائلاً إن داود يدعوه رباً وليس ربه.

سيدعى عمانوئيل

النبوةاشعياء 7: 14وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».
عمانوئيل = (עמנו אל) وتعنى الله معنا


التحقيق

متى 1: 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 22وَهذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:23«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.

لوقا 7: 16فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ، وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ:«قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا نَبِيٌّ عَظِيمٌ، وَافْتَقَدَ اللهُ شَعْبَهُ».
كلمة افتقد جاءت فى اليونانى هكذا (ἐπισκέπτομαι) والترجمة العربية الادق لهذة الكلمة هى (زار) كما جاءت هذة الكلمة قبل ذلك فى (متى 25: 43) ،

لوقا 7: 16 (ترجمة كينج جيمس)
And there came a fear on all: and they glorified God, saying, That a great prophet is risen up among us; and, That God hath visited his people


في ترجمة (إشعياء 7: 14) يقول ترجوم إشعياء: «لذلك يعطيكم الرب نفسه آية ها العذراء تحبل بطفل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل». (Stenning, TI, 24) 
ويقول دليتشتعليقاً على (اشعياء 9: 6) «إن (إيل) الموجودة في آخر الاسم (عمانوئيل) هو اسم الله، كما يورده إشعياء دائماً في نبواته. والنبي واعٍ تماماً للمقابلة بين إيل وبين أدم كما في (اشعياء 31: 3). 
(قارن هذا مع هوشع 11: 9) (Delitzsch, BCPI, 252)

سيدعى الاول والآخر

النبوة

اشعياء 48: 12«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، 13وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. 14اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. 15أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.

اشعياء 44: 6هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ، رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، وَلاَ إِلهَ غَيْرِي.
من النص السابق يمكن ان نستنتج بسهولة ان قائله هو اقنوم الابن ( اقنوم الكلمة ) ،
اذ ان الانبياء اعلنوا ان المسيح القادم هو ملك اسرائيل (زكريا 9: 9) ، وهو فادى اسرائيل (اشعياء 59: 20)

التحقيق
رؤيا يوحنا 1: 17فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي:«لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، 18وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.

رؤيا يوحنا 2: 8وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا:«هذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتًا فَعَاشَ:

رؤيا يوحنا 22: 12«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ. 13أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ» ..... 16«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ». 

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*

مرسلا من عند الآب

النبوة

اشعياء 48: 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 12: 49لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِيهُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ. 50وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ، فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ».

يوحنا 14: 24اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.

يوحنا 8: 29وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ». 



من نسل المرأة فقط دون الرجل

النبوة

تكوين 3: 15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».


التحقيق
غلاطية 4: 4وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،

متى 1: 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.


توضيح: 
اول نبوة عن المسيح قالها الله نفسه بشكل مباشر ..
نسل المرأة : لا يوجد منتم ولادته من امرأة دون زرع بشر الا المسيح .. فهو الوحيد الذى تنطبق عليه كلمة نسلالمرأة
رأسك : المقصود ان المسيح هو الذى سيسحق ويغلب الشيطان ( سبب الخطية ) وقد تم ذلك.. علىالصليب
تسحقين عقبه : المقصود ان الشيطان سيسحق عقب المسيحوقد تم بموت الجسد على الصليب بيد اليهود والرومان مجتمعين وتحت قيادة الشيطان



يقول دافيد كوبر: في (تكوين 3: 15) أول نبوة عن مخلص العالم الذي يدعى «نسل المرأة» فهنا نبوة عن الصراع الطويل بين نسل المرأة وبين نسل الحية والذي سيفوز فيه نسل المرأة. وهذا الوعد القديم يدل على الصراع بين مسيح إسرائيل، مخلص العالم، من جانب، وبين الشيطان عدو النفس البشرية من جانب آخر، وهو يتنبأ بالانتصار الكامل للمسيا. ويعتقد بعض المفسرين أن حواء أدركت تحقيق هذا الوعد في (تكوين 4: 1) عندما قالت عن قايين ابنها البكر «اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب». لقد أدركت أن الله وعدها بالخلاص في نسلها، لكنها أخطأت عندما ظنت أن قايين هو ذلك المخلّص. وكلام حواء في اللغة العبرية يحتمل معنى: «اقتنيت رجلاً هو الرب» وكأن حواء كانت تتوقع أن المخلّص هو الرب. 



*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

* يجئ قبل ان يزول الصولجان من يد يهوذا، ويزول بعد مجيئه​
النبوة

 تكوين 49: 10لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ. شيلون = المسيح يقول ترجوم أونكيلوس Targum Onkelosأن " انتقال الحكم من يهوذا لن يتوقفمن بيت يهوذا ولا الكاتب من أبناء أبنائهم حتّي يأتي المسيّا ". وجاء فى سيودو يوناثان Pseudo Jonathan " الملك والحكام لن يتوقفوامن بيت يهوذا.... حتّي يأتي الملك المسيّا". ويقول ترجوم Yerushalymi " لن يتوقفالملوك من بيت يهوذا... حتّي مجئ الملك المسيّا... الذي ستخضع له كل سيادات الأرض" وجاء فى التلمود البابليّ (Sanhedrin 98b)؛ قال Johanan " لقد خُلق العالم لأجل المسيّا، فما هو اسم المسيّا؟ تقوم مدرسة الرابّي شيلا (Rabbi Shila) اسمه شيلوه لأنه مكتوب " حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ ". ويقول رابّي راشي RaShi إلى أن يأتي المسيا، الذي سيُعْطَى له كل الملك، فأنَّ كلّ الشعوب ستترجّي قدومه . ويقول مدراش راباه 97 Midrash Rabbahفي تعليقه علي هذه النبوّة [ المسيا الملك سيأتي من سبط يهوذا كما هو مكتوب في (إشعياء 11: 10): " وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْداً ". وكما جاء سليمان من سبط يهوذا، الذي بنى الهيكل الأول، وزربابل الذي بني الهيكل الثاني، هكذا سيجئ المسيّا الملك من سبط يهوذا ليُعيد بناء الهيكل، هذا المسيّا كُتب عنه في (مزمور89: 34-37) "لاَ أَنْقُضُ عَهْدِي وَلاَ أُغَيِّرُ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ شَفَتَيَّ. مَرَّةً حَلَفْتُ بِقُدْسِي أَنِّي لاَ أَكْذِبُ لِدَاوُدَ. نَسْلُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَكُونُ وَكُرْسِيُّهُ كَالشَّمْسِ أَمَامِي. مِثْلَ الْقَمَرِ يُثَبَّتُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَالشَّاهِدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَمِين" ]. 

توضيح :

 معنى هذا فإنَّ الهويَّة السبطية وصولجان سبط يهوذا لن يزولا من يهوذا إلا بعد مجيء المسيح المنتظر، شيلوه، أي يأتي المسيا، شيلوه، أولاً ثمّ يلي مجيئه زوال الحكم من يهوذا. ولم يكن سبط يهوذا مجرّد سبط من الأسباط الإثني عشر فحسب إنما صار اسمًا للمملكة الجنوبية، مملكة يهوذا، عند انقسام إسرائيل إلي مملكتين بعد وفاة سليمان الحكيم والملك، والتي إتخذ اليهود، كلّ بني إسرائيل، منها أسمهم "يهود" من "يهوذا". ولذا فالتفسير الدقيق للنبوة هو؛ أنَّ الهوية القومية ليهوذا كسبط وكمملكة والتي تتضمن الحق في تطبيق الشريعة الموسويه وتوقيع العقوبات الكبرى، ومنها حكم الموت، على الشعب، كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى، لن تزول من مملكة يهوذا، اليهود، ولا المشرع من بين رجليه إلا بعد أن يأتي شيلوه أي المسيح (المسيا) وله يكون خضوع شعوب. كما تؤكّد هذه النبوّة على أن شيلوه أو المسيا سيأتي قبل أن يُحصر الحق في تطبيق الشريعة الموسوية بما فيها توقيع العقوبات الكبري القومية ليهوذا مباشرة. 

التحقيق 

يسجل لنا التاريخ الكتابي أنَّ مملكة يهوذا فقدت سلطانها القومي لمدة 70 سنة أثناء السبي البابلي (من سنة 606 إلى 537 ق م)، ولكنها احتفظت بالعصا السبطية أو الهويّة القوميّة، ولم يزول القضيب من يهوذا أثناء السبي في بابل. فقد ظلّ اليهود يحتفظون بقضائهم وسلطانهم القضائي وتطبيق شريعتهم على شعبهم حتّى وهم في السبي.(1) وفي خلال القرون الخمسة السابقة للميلاد وقع اليهود تحت نير الإمبراطوريات الفارسية واليونانية والرومانية، مثلهم مثل بقية بلاد الشرق الأوسط، ولكنهم ظلّوا محتفظين بهويّتهم السبطيّة وحقهم في تطبيق شريعتهم، بما فيها توقيع عقوبة الموت حتى سنة 6-7ميلادية، كما يسجّل المؤرخ والكاهن والعلامة اليهوديّ يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36-100 م) في كتاباته، فبعد موت هيرودس الكبير سنة 4 ق م ملك عرش اليهودية بدلاً عنه أبنه أرخيلاوسمن قبل أغسطس قيصر، ولكن اليهود لم يقبلوه مطلقًا فعُزل من وظيفته سنة 6 أو7 ميلادية ونُفي إلى فيّنا بالغال ولم يحل محله أي ملك يهودي بل تحوّلت اليهوديّة في هذا التاريخ إلى ولاية رومانيّةوحكمها أول والى رومانى اسمه كوبونيوس Coponius من قبل الإمبراطور الروماني أغسطس قيصر ويقول يوسفوس المؤرخ "وانحصرت منطقة أرخيلاوس إلى ولاية رومانية وأُرْسل كوبونيوس كوالي روماني وقد وضع الإمبراطور في يديه سلطان الحياة والموت" (2) ويؤكد هذا ايضا ليمان (Augustin Leman) فى كتابه«يسوع أمام مجمع السنهدريم» اذ يقول «تقلُّصت السلطة القضائية لمجمع السنهدريم قبل محاكمة المسيح بثلاثة وعشرين عاماً»، ومن هذا الوقت لم يصبح لمجمع السنهدريم حق إصدار أحكام الإعدام. (قبل المسيح بـ 23 عام اى عام 7 ميلاديا لان المسيح صلب ومات فى اوائل ابريل 30 ميلاديا ) ومنذ ذلك التاريخ " كان الوالي (الروماني) هو الممثل المباشر لقيصر ومسئولاً عن حكم الولاية... وكان هو أيضًا الحاكم المحليّ والقاضي. وكان رئيس الكهنة تابعًا له ومسئولاً أمامه عن سلوك اليهود. وكان للوالي حق تعيين رئيس الكهنة كما كان يحق له عزله. وخلال عصر الولاة استمرّ اليهود خاضعين لقادتهم كما استمرّت المحاكم اليهوديّة المسماه بالسنهدريم تؤدّي أعمالها. ولكن دائمًا تحت سيطرة الوالي الذي جرّد هذه المحاكم من سلطة الحكم علي شخص بالإعدام" (3) ويقول المؤرخ تاسيتوس: «احتفظ الرومان لأنفسهم بحق استعمال السيف، وتركوا كل ما عدا ذلك». والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس هذه الحادثة التي تؤكّد أنَّ السنهدريم لم يكن له، في وجود الوالي الروماني، سلطة أنْ يحكم على أحد بالموت كما سجّل التلمود ردّ فعل اليهود وحزنهم لتأكّدهم من زوال الهويّة السبطيّة من يهوذا واعتقادهم أنَّ المسيّا لم يأتِ بعد، يقول ليمان(Augustin Leman) في كتابه " يسوع أمام السنهدريم مسجّلاً قول الرّابّيّ راشمان ((Rabbi Rashman " عندما وجد أعضاء السنهدريم أنفسهم محرومين من حقهم على الحياة والموت تملّكهم رعب عام وغطوا رؤوسهم بالمسوح صائحين: ويل لنا لأن القضيب (الصولجان) زال من يهوذا ولم يأتِ المسيّا" (4). كانوا يصيحون في يأس وحزن في أورشليم بينما كان المسيّا، شيلوه، الذي له القضيب والصولجان ينموا في مدينة الناصرة، يسوع الناصري. وقد زال الحكم والصولجان من يهوذا نهائيّا بل وزالت اليهودية نفسها سنة 70م عندما دمّر الرومان أورشليم وطردوا اليهود عن الأرض فتشتتوا في العالم، وأكمل الرومان هذا الدمار والشتات سنة 132م وتغيّر اسم أورشليم إلى إيلياء. 

(1)Chuck Missler, The Creator Beyond Time and Space, Until Shiloh Come.
(2) Jos. Jewish Wars2: 8.
(3) عن كتاب " محاكمة يسوع المسيح" للفقيه الإنجليزي فرنك ج باول ترجمة إبراهيم سلامة. ص33.
(4) Chuck Misster, Until Shiloh Come & Jerusalem Talmode, Sanhedrie, filio 24

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*

مولود من عذراء

النبوة
اشعياء 7: 14وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».


التحقيق
لوقا 1: 26وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، 27إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُل مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 28فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 29فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ، وَفَكَّرَتْ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!» 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».34فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ:«كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.

متى 1: 18أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 19فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارًّا، وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا، أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرًّا. 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 22وَهذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 23«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.




هناك كلمتان في العبرية تترجمان «عذراء»: 
1- «بتولاه» عذراء لم تتزوج (تكوين 24: 16، لاويين 21: 13، تثنية 22: 14 و23 و28، قضاة 11: 37، 1ملوك 1: 2). ويقول أونجر أن الآية في يوئيل 1: 8 ليست استثناء لأنها «تشير إلى فقدان العذراء غير المزوجة لعريسها». 

2- «علماه» (محتجبة): فتاة في عمر الزواج، وهي الكلمة المستعملة في (اشعياء 7: 14). «ولم يستخدم الروح القدس على فم إشعياء كلمة «بتولاه» لأنه كان يجب استخدام كلمة تجمع بين معنى العذراوية والعمر المناسب للزواج لتنطبق على الواقع التاريخي المباشر والمرمى النبوي الذي يركز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء» 

أما كلمة عذراء في اليونانية فهي كلمة «بارثينوس» وهي تعني: عذراء- عذراء في عمر الزواج- امرأة شابة متزوجة- عذراء طاهرة (متى 1: 23، 25: 1 و7 و11، لوقا 1: 27، أعمال 21: 9، 1كورنثوس 7: 25 و28 و33، 2كورنثوس 11: 2) 
وقد ترجم مترجمو السبعينية (حوالى سنة 275 قبل الميلاد) كلمة «علماه» العبرية إلى «بارثينوس» اليونانية. فقد كان (اشعياء 7: 14) في مفهومهم يدل على أن المسيا سيولد من عذراء. 

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*


يسبقه رسول

النبوة
1- نبى سيسبق الرب 
ملاخى 3: 1«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ»

2- سيأتى النبى بروح ايليا ليجعل من اسرائيل شعب مستعد .
ملاخى 4: 5«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ، 6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ».

3- سيكون صوت صارخ ، فيُعلَن مجد الرب ويصبح مرئى .
اشعياء 40: 3صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: «أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا. 4كُلُّ وَطَاءٍ يَرْتَفِعُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَل وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ، وَيَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجُّ مُسْتَقِيمًا، وَالْعَرَاقِيبُ سَهْلاً. 5فَيُعْلَنُ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ وَيَرَاهُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ جَمِيعًا، لأَنَّ فَمَ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ».


التحقيق
هذا ما حدث اذ جاء يوحنا المعمدان نبيا قبل المسيح، جاء بروح ايليا الصارخة ضد الخطية .
وعندما تكلم يوحنا لمعمدان قائلا (أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ)نجد ان الرب يسوع جاءه ليعتمد منه ، وحدث انشقاق السماء فى تلك اللحظة واُعلِن مجد الرب . وهذا ما تنبأ عنه اشعياء النبى بطريقة حرفية فى (اشعياء 40: 3-5)

وهذة هى الشهادات من الكتاب المقدس .
لوقا 3: 2فِي أَيَّامِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ حَنَّانَ وَقَيَافَا، كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ عَلَى يُوحَنَّا بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، 3فَجَاءَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ بِالأُرْدُنِّ يَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا، 4كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ أقْوَالِ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ :«صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً. 5كُلُّ وَادٍ يَمْتَلِئُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَل وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ، وَتَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجَّاتُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً، وَالشِّعَابُ طُرُقًا سَهْلَةً، 6وَيُبْصِرُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ خَلاَصَ اللهِ».

1- شهادة الملاك
لوقا 1: 13فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا، لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّيهِ يُوحَنَّا. 14وَيَكُونُ لَكَ فَرَحٌ وَابْتِهَاجٌ، وَكَثِيرُونَ سَيَفْرَحُونَ بِوِلاَدَتِهِ، 15لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، وَخَمْرًا وَمُسْكِرًا لاَ يَشْرَبُ، وَمِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ يَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 16وَيَرُدُّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ. 17وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ، لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا».

2- شهادة زكريا الكاهن والد يوحنا
لوقا 1: 76وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى، لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ.

3- شهادة يوحنا المعمدان نفسه
يوحنا 1: 23قَالَ:«أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».

4- شهادة السيد المسيح نفسه
متى 11: 10فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ.

متى 17: 11فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 12وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ». 13حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ.
مرسلا من عند الآب

النبوة
اشعياء 48: 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 12: 49لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِيهُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ. 50وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ، فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ».

يوحنا 14: 24اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.

يوحنا 8: 29وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ». *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*

تُقدَم له الهدايا

النبوة
مزمور 72: 10مُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً.

اشعياء 60: 6تُغَطِّيكِ كَثْرَةُ الْجِمَالِ، بُكْرَانُ مِدْيَانَ وَعِيفَةَ كُلُّهَا تَأْتِي مِنْ شَبَا. تَحْمِلُ ذَهَبًا وَلُبَانًا، وَتُبَشِّرُ بِتَسَابِيحِ الرَّبِّ.
قول


التحقيق
متى 2: 1وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 2قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ».....11وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، وَرَأَوْا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ. فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ. ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَبًا وَلُبَانًا وَمُرًّا.


كان أهل سبأ وشبا يسكنون في العربية
ويقول ماثيو هنريفي (متى 2: 1 و11) إن المجوس كانوا «رجالاً من المشرق اشتهروا بالعرافة (إشعياء 2: 6). وتدعى العربية أرض المشرق (تكوين 25: 6). ويدعى العرب «بنو المشرق» (قضاة 6: 3). والهدايا التي قدموها كانت من نتاج بلادهم» 

قتل اطفال بيت لحم

النبوة
ارميا 31: 15« هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ، بُكَاءٌ مُرٌّ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا، وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى عَنْ أَوْلاَدِهَا لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ


التحقيق
متى 2: 16حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدًّا. فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا، مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ، بِحَسَب الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ. 17حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 18«صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ وَبُكَاءٌ وَعَوِيلٌ كَثِيرٌ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا وَلاَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى، لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ».





إن الحديث في (ارميا 30: 20) إلى (33: 26) حديث نبوي عن المسيا، وتتحدث الأصحاحات الأربعة عناقتراب خلاص الرب، وعن مجيء المسيا الذي سيقيم مملكة داود على عهد جديد أساسه مغفرةالخطايا (31: 31- 34). وفي هذه المملكة ستجد كل نفس حزينة متعبة تعزيتها (أعداد 12- 14و25). وكنموذج لهذا يعطي الله تعزية للأمهات اللاتي فقدن أطفالهن لأجل المسيح.
الهروب لمصر

النبوة
اشعياء 19: 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ، فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا.

هوشع 11: 1«لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَمًا أَحْبَبْتُهُ، وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي.


التحقيق
متى 2: 14فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ لَيْلاً وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى مِصْرَ. 15وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ. لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِل:«مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْني».

تكسير اوثان مصر

النبوة
اشعياء 19: 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ، فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا.


التحقيق
عندما جاء المسيح وهو طفل بصحبة امه ويوسف النجار الى مصر ، ارتجفت اوثان مصر من هيبة الرب يسوع وجلال إلوهيته وقوته , وتزلزلت الأرض تحت أقدامها ومالت بثقلها الحجرى فتحطمت وتكسرت أمام رجلى الصبى القادم غلى مصر وقد روى المؤرخون هذه الحادثة فقالوا : " أن الأصنام كانت تتكسر لدى ظهوره أمامها , والبرابى أقفرت من شياطينها (1)
وذاب قلوب كهنة الأصنام خوفاً وهلعاً , ودهشة وفزعاً , فهرعوا إلى حكام مصر لينصرهم على القادم الصغير ولكنه لم يكن سلطان الظلمة له سيطرة عليه , وفى أثناء هروب العائلة المقدسة من بلدة إلى أخرى كان يؤمن بعض المصريين بالرب يسوع وولكنه كان يجد الكره والعداوة من بعضهم ألاخر ومن كهنة الأوثان وخدامها لفقدهم أرزاقهم , فحلت على الأولين بركته وعلى الآخرين هيبته . 

وما احلى تعليق دينيس DENYS LE CHARTREUX على أشعياء النبى (أشعياء 19: 1) فقال : " كما تحطم تمثال داجونأمام التابوت المقدس هكذا سقطت تماثيل مصر عند مجئ يسوع , إذ لم تقوى على مواجهة حضوره " (2)

أما المؤرخ بلاديوس PALLADIUS أسقف هيلينوبوليس Helenopolis وهو من رجال القرن الرابع الميلادى ذهب بنفسهإلى إقليم الصعيد إلى " منطقة الأشمونيين " حيث ذهب الرب يسوع مع مريم ويوسف إتماماً لكلام الرب على لسان أشعياء (أشعياء 19: 1) الذى قال : " هو ذا الرب يركبعلى سحابة سريعة ويدخل مصر , فتتزلزل أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر فى داخلها " وقال المؤرخ : " وقد رأينا أيضاً هناك بيت الأوثان حيث سقطت جميع الأوثان التى فيه على وجوهها عندما دخل مخلصنا المدينة " (3)*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*يتآمر عليه رؤساء الامم

النبوة
مزمور 2: 2قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 3«لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا».

مزمور 31: 13لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعًا عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.


التحقيق
عرف بيلاطس ان المسيح برئ وان اليهود اسلموه حسدا ، فمسح بيلاطس يديه بالماء كعلامة على براءة المسيح من الحكم ، الا انه خاف على منصبه ووافق على صلبه ، واشترك معه الوالى هيرودس فى ذلك.
متى 17:15وَكَانَ الْوَالِي مُعْتَادًا فِي الْعِيدِ أَنْ يُطْلِقَ لِلْجَمْعِ أَسِيرًا وَاحِدًا، مَنْ أَرَادُوهُ. 16وَكَانَ لَهُمْ حِينَئِذٍ أَسِيرٌ مَشْهُورٌ يُسَمَّى بَارَابَاسَ. 17فَفِيمَا هُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ:«مَنْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ؟ بَارَابَاسَ أَمْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» 18لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَدًا...... فَقَالُوا: «بَارَابَاسَ!». 22قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «فَمَاذَا أَفْعَلُ بِيَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» قَالَ لَهُ الْجَمِيعُ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 23فَقَالَ الْوَالِي:«وَأَيَّ شَرّ عَمِلَ؟» فَكَانُوا يَزْدَادُونَ صُرَاخًا قَائِلِينَ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 24فَلَمَّا رَأَى بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَحْدُثُ شَغَبٌ، أَخَذَ مَاءً وَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ قُدَّامَ الْجَمْعِ قَائِلاً:«إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هذَا الْبَارِّ! أَبْصِرُوا أَنْتُمْ!».

والتلاميذ اعلنوا وقالوا
اعمال الرسل 4: 24فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا، رَفَعُوا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَوْتًا إِلَى اللهِ وَقَالُوا:«أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلهُ الصَّانِعُ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، 25الْقَائِلُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ: لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ بِالْبَاطِلِ؟ 26قَامَتْ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ. 27لأَنَّهُ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَى فَتَاكَ الْقُدُّوسِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مَسَحْتَهُ، هِيرُودُسُ وَبِيلاَطُسُ الْبُنْطِيُّ مَعَ أُمَمٍ وَشُعُوبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، 28لِيَفْعَلُوا كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَتْ فَعَيَّنَتْ يَدُكَ وَمَشُورَتُكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ.
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

خيانة صديق

النبوة
مزمور 41: 9أَيْضًا رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي، الَّذِي وَثِقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ!

مزمور 55: 12لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدُوٌّ يُعَيِّرُنِي فَأَحْتَمِلَ. لَيْسَ مُبْغِضِي تَعَظَّمَ عَلَيَّ فَأَخْتَبِئَ مِنْهُ. 13بَلْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ عَدِيلِي، إِلْفِي وَصَدِيقِي، 14الَّذِي مَعَهُ كَانَتْ تَحْلُو لَنَا الْعِشْرَةُ. إِلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ كُنَّا نَذْهَبُ فِي الْجُمْهُورِ. 


التحقيق
يوحنا 13: 21لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ، وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي!». 22فَكَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ يَنْظُرُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَهُمْ مُحْتَارُونَ فِي مَنْ قَالَ عَنْهُ. 23وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئًا فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ، كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ. 24فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ. 25فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنْ هُوَ؟» 26أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ!». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. 27فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ».

مرقس 14: 43وَلِلْوَقْتِ فِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَقْبَلَ يَهُوذَا، وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. 44وَكَانَ مُسَلِّمُهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ، وَامْضُوا بِهِ بِحِرْصٍ». 45فَجَاءَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً:«يَا سَيِّدِي، يَاسَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 46فَأَلْقَوْا أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ.



في ( مزمور 41: 9) يقول «رجل سلامتي» أي من يقبلني بقبلة السلام كما فعل يهوذا ( متى 26: 49 وقارن ذلك مع إرميا 20

: 10).  

بيعه بـــ 30 من الفضة

النبوة
زكريا 11: 12فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا». فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 13فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 14حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ، إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ 15وَقَالَ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوني وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 16وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ

القاء المال ( ثمن الخيانة ) فى بيت الله


النبوة
زكريا 11: 13فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 3حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ 4قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» 5فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. 

متى 27: 6فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا:«لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». 7فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. 8لِهذَا سُمِّيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.


توضيح :
الله أمر زكريا أن يتوجَّه إلى اليهود بشيراً ونذيراً،فنبذوا كلامه وازدروا به. وطلب منهم أن يعطوه ثمنه أي قيمة أتعابه، أو يلبوا دعوته، ولكنهم ازدروا به وبوظيفته وبالله الذي أرسله بأن أعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة، وهي ثمن عبد. فأمره الله أن يلقي هذا الثمن إلى الفخاري ، ولاحظ قول الرب ان المال هو الثمن الذين تمنوه به اسرائيل ( زكريا 11: 13 ) وعلى هذا المثال سلكوا مع المسيح، فإنه لما أتى رفضوه وازدروا به، بأن ثمَّنوه بثمن عبد، فألقى هذا الثمن في الهيكل. وأخذه الكهنة واشتروا به حقل الفخاري وهو لا قيمة له، وهذا يدل على استخفافهم به ورفضهم دعوته. 
مصير يهوذا

النبوة
مزمور 69: 25لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُمْ خَرَابًا، وَفِي خِيَامِهِمْ لاَ يَكُنْ سَاكِنٌ.

مزمور 109:7إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 8لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 9لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً.

التحقيق
متى 27: 3حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ4قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» 5فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.

وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر

النبوة
مزمور 109:7إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 8لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 9لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً.


التحقيق
اعمال الرسل 1: 16«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ، كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ، عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ، 17إِذْ كَانَ مَعْدُودًا بَيْنَنَا وَصَارَ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ. 18فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. 19وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقَلْ دَمَا» أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ. 20لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. 21فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ، 22مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا، يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِدًا مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ». 23فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ، وَمَتِّيَاسَ. 24وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ:«أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ، عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هذَيْنِ الاثْنَيْنِ أَيًّا اخْتَرْتَهُ، 25لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ». 26ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ، فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ، فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً.
يتآمر عليه رؤساء الامم

النبوة
مزمور 2: 2قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 3«لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا».

مزمور 31: 13لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعًا عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.


التحقيق
عرف بيلاطس ان المسيح برئ وان اليهود اسلموه حسدا ، فمسح بيلاطس يديه بالماء كعلامة على براءة المسيح من الحكم ، الا انه خاف على منصبه ووافق على صلبه ، واشترك معه الوالى هيرودس فى ذلك.
متى 17:15وَكَانَ الْوَالِي مُعْتَادًا فِي الْعِيدِ أَنْ يُطْلِقَ لِلْجَمْعِ أَسِيرًا وَاحِدًا، مَنْ أَرَادُوهُ. 16وَكَانَ لَهُمْ حِينَئِذٍ أَسِيرٌ مَشْهُورٌ يُسَمَّى بَارَابَاسَ. 17فَفِيمَا هُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ:«مَنْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ؟ بَارَابَاسَ أَمْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» 18لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَدًا...... فَقَالُوا: «بَارَابَاسَ!». 22قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «فَمَاذَا أَفْعَلُ بِيَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» قَالَ لَهُ الْجَمِيعُ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 23فَقَالَ الْوَالِي:«وَأَيَّ شَرّ عَمِلَ؟» فَكَانُوا يَزْدَادُونَ صُرَاخًا قَائِلِينَ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 24فَلَمَّا رَأَى بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَحْدُثُ شَغَبٌ، أَخَذَ مَاءً وَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ قُدَّامَ الْجَمْعِ قَائِلاً:«إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هذَا الْبَارِّ! أَبْصِرُوا أَنْتُمْ!».

والتلاميذ اعلنوا وقالوا
اعمال الرسل 4: 24فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا، رَفَعُوا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَوْتًا إِلَى اللهِ وَقَالُوا:«أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلهُ الصَّانِعُ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، 25الْقَائِلُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ: لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ بِالْبَاطِلِ؟ 26قَامَتْ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ. 27لأَنَّهُ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَى فَتَاكَ الْقُدُّوسِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مَسَحْتَهُ، هِيرُودُسُ وَبِيلاَطُسُ الْبُنْطِيُّ مَعَ أُمَمٍ وَشُعُوبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، 28لِيَفْعَلُوا كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَتْ فَعَيَّنَتْ يَدُكَ وَمَشُورَتُكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ.
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

خيانة صديق

النبوة
مزمور 41: 9أَيْضًا رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي، الَّذِي وَثِقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ!

مزمور 55: 12لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدُوٌّ يُعَيِّرُنِي فَأَحْتَمِلَ. لَيْسَ مُبْغِضِي تَعَظَّمَ عَلَيَّ فَأَخْتَبِئَ مِنْهُ. 13بَلْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ عَدِيلِي، إِلْفِي وَصَدِيقِي، 14الَّذِي مَعَهُ كَانَتْ تَحْلُو لَنَا الْعِشْرَةُ. إِلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ كُنَّا نَذْهَبُ فِي الْجُمْهُورِ. 


التحقيق
يوحنا 13: 21لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ، وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي!». 22فَكَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ يَنْظُرُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَهُمْ مُحْتَارُونَ فِي مَنْ قَالَ عَنْهُ. 23وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئًا فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ، كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ. 24فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ. 25فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنْ هُوَ؟» 26أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ!». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. 27فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ».

مرقس 14: 43وَلِلْوَقْتِ فِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَقْبَلَ يَهُوذَا، وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. 44وَكَانَ مُسَلِّمُهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ، وَامْضُوا بِهِ بِحِرْصٍ». 45فَجَاءَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً:«يَا سَيِّدِي، يَاسَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 46فَأَلْقَوْا أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ.



في ( مزمور 41: 9) يقول «رجل سلامتي» أي من يقبلني بقبلة السلام كما فعل يهوذا ( متى 26: 49 وقارن ذلك مع إرميا 20

: 10).  

بيعه بـــ 30 من الفضة

النبوة
زكريا 11: 12فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا». فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 13فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 14حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ، إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ 15وَقَالَ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوني وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 16وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ

القاء المال ( ثمن الخيانة ) فى بيت الله


النبوة
زكريا 11: 13فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 3حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ 4قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» 5فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. 

متى 27: 6فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا:«لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». 7فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. 8لِهذَا سُمِّيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.


توضيح :
الله أمر زكريا أن يتوجَّه إلى اليهود بشيراً ونذيراً،فنبذوا كلامه وازدروا به. وطلب منهم أن يعطوه ثمنه أي قيمة أتعابه، أو يلبوا دعوته، ولكنهم ازدروا به وبوظيفته وبالله الذي أرسله بأن أعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة، وهي ثمن عبد. فأمره الله أن يلقي هذا الثمن إلى الفخاري ، ولاحظ قول الرب ان المال هو الثمن الذين تمنوه به اسرائيل ( زكريا 11: 13 ) وعلى هذا المثال سلكوا مع المسيح، فإنه لما أتى رفضوه وازدروا به، بأن ثمَّنوه بثمن عبد، فألقى هذا الثمن في الهيكل. وأخذه الكهنة واشتروا به حقل الفخاري وهو لا قيمة له، وهذا يدل على استخفافهم به ورفضهم دعوته. 
مصير يهوذا

النبوة
مزمور 69: 25لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُمْ خَرَابًا، وَفِي خِيَامِهِمْ لاَ يَكُنْ سَاكِنٌ.

مزمور 109:7إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 8لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 9لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً.

التحقيق
متى 27: 3حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ4قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» 5فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.

وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر

النبوة
مزمور 109:7إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 8لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 9لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً.


التحقيق
اعمال الرسل 1: 16«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ، كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ، عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ، 17إِذْ كَانَ مَعْدُودًا بَيْنَنَا وَصَارَ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ. 18فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. 19وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقَلْ دَمَا» أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ. 20لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. 21فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ، 22مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا، يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِدًا مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ». 23فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ، وَمَتِّيَاسَ. 24وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ:«أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ، عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هذَيْنِ الاثْنَيْنِ أَيًّا اخْتَرْتَهُ، 25لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ». 26ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ، فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ، فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*يرجع للخلف الجنود والعبيد الذين ارادوا ان يقبضوا على المسيح

النبوة
مزمور 35: 4لِيَخْزَ وَلْيَخْجَلِ الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي. لِيَرْتَدَّ إِلَىالْوَرَاءِ وَيَخْجَلِ الْمُتَفَكِّرُونَ بِإِسَاءَتِي.

مزمور 40: 14لِيَخْزَ وَلْيَخْجَلْ مَعًا الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لإِهْلاَكِهَا. لِيَرْتَدَّ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَلْيَخْزَ الْمَسْرُورُونَ بِأَذِيَّتِي.

مزمور 70: 2لِيَخْزَ وَيَخْجَلْ طَالِبُو نَفْسِي. لِيَرْتَدَّ إِلَى خَلْفٍ وَيَخْجَلِ الْمُشْتَهُونَ لِي شَرًّا.


التحقيق
يوحنا 18: 3فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. 4فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَاقِفًا مَعَهُمْ. 6فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»، رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 

تلاميذه يتركونه وقت المحاكمة


النبوة
زكريا 13: 7«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ.


التحقيق
مرقس 14: 50فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا. 51وَتَبِعَهُ شَابٌّ لاَبِسًا إِزَارًا عَلَى عُرْيِهِ، فَأَمْسَكَهُ الشُّبَّانُ، 52فَتَرَكَ الإِزَارَ وَهَرَبَ مِنْهُمْ عُرْيَانًا.


يقول لايتش عن ( زكريا 13: 7) «إنها نبوة صريحة عن المذلة التي لحقت التلاميذ عندما مات المسيح. وهكذا فسَّر المسيح نفسه كلمات هذه النبوة ( متى 26: 31، مرقس 14: 27). وقد تحققت النبوة (انظر متى 26: 56، مرقس 14: 50). لكن الرب لا يترك الغنم -عاملاً في المسيح وبواسطته ( يوحنا 5: 19 و 30)- بل يرد يده على إخوته الأصاغر ويعينهم، أي تلاميذه المرتعبين اليائسين. ( لوقا 4:24و11و17و37، يوحنا 20: 2 و 11 و 19و 26). وهكذا أصبح هؤلاء الضعفاء الهاربين شجعاناً كارزين بملكوت المسيح بكل قوة».

قيام شهود زور ضده

النبوة
مزمور 27: 12لاَ تُسَلِّمْنِي إِلَى مَرَامِ مُضَايِقِيَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ عَلَيَّ شُهُودُ زُورٍ وَنَافِثُ ظُلْمٍ.

مزمور 35: 11شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ، وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي.


التحقيق
متى 26: 59وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، 60فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ، لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَلكِنْ أَخِيرًا تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ 61وَقَالاَ:«هذَا قَالَ: إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ، وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ». 62فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هذَانِ عَلَيْكَ؟» 63وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا....


توضيح :
كانت هذة بحق شهادة زور ، اذ ان المسيح لم يقل ، انى انقض هذا الهيكل وابنيه فى ثلاث ايام ، وانما قال انه لو قاموا هم بنقض الهيكل فهو سيقيمه (يوحنا 2: 18-22)، وهذا تم بالفعل ، اذ ان جسد المسيح هو الهيكل الثالث الغير مصنوع بيد بشر ، وقد نقضه اليهود ( قتلوا المسيح بالجسد) اما المسيح فقام من بين الاموات بعد 3 ايام . 

صامت امام متهميه

النبوة
اشعياء 53: 7ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.

مزمور 38: 13وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَكَأَصَمَّ لاَ أَسْمَعُ. وَكَأَبْكَمَ لاَ يَفْتَحُ فَاهُ. 14وَأَكُونُ مِثْلَ إِنْسَان لاَ يَسْمَعُ، وَلَيْسَ فِي فَمِهِ حُجَّةٌ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 12وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. 13فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ:«أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» 14فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدًّا. *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*يجلدوه

النبوة
اشعياء 50: 6بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ، وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 26حِينَئِذٍ أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ، وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ.

لوقا 22: 63وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،
يلكموه على وجهه

النبوة
ميخا 5: 1اَلآنَ تَتَجَيَّشِينَ يَا بِنْتَ الْجُيُوشِ. قَدْ أَقَامَ عَلَيْنَا مِتْرَسَةً. يَضْرِبُونَ قَاضِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِقَضِيبٍ عَلَى خَدِّهِ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

لوقا 22: 64وَغَطَّوْهُ وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَسْأَلُونَهُ قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي ضَرَبَكَ؟» 
يبصقوا على وجهه

النبوة
اشعياء 50: 6بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ، وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟». 
يسخروا منه ويستهزأوا به

النبوة
مزمور 22: . 7كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8«اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ».


التحقيق
الكل استهزأ بالمسيح ، حتى ان المجرمين المصلوبين مع المسيح استهزأوا به .

استهزاء الامم ( الجنود الرومان )
متى 27: 28فَعَرَّوْهُ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ رِدَاءً قِرْمِزِيًّا، 29وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ. وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!»

متى 27: 37وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً:«هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».

استهزاء اليهود
متى 27: 41وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 42«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 43قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!». 

استهزاء المصلوبين مع المسيح
متى 27: 44وَبِذلِكَ أَيْضًا كَانَ اللِّصَّانِ اللَّذَانِ صُلِبَا مَعَهُ يُعَيِّرَانِهِ.

مجروح ومسحوق

النبوة
اشعياء 53: 3مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.....5وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.


التحقيق
تعرض المسيح لكل ما تتوقع من ادوات للتعذيب.

نفسيا
لوقا 22: 64وَغَطَّوْهُ وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَسْأَلُونَهُ قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي ضَرَبَكَ؟» 65وَأَشْيَاءَ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ عَلَيْهِ مُجَدِّفِينَ.

متى 27: 28فَعَرَّوْهُ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ رِدَاءً قِرْمِزِيًّا، 29وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ. وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» 30وَبَصَقُوا عَلَيْهِ، وَأَخَذُوا الْقَصَبَةَ وَضَرَبُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. 31وَبَعْدَ مَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ، نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الرِّدَاءَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ، وَمَضَوْا بِهِ لِلصَّلْبِ.


جسديا
1- الجلد
لوقا 22: 63وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،

2- اللكم واللطم على الوجه
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

3- البصق على الوجه
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

4- اكليل الشوك على رأسه
مرقس 15: 17وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُوَانًا، وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ،

5- دق المسامير فى يديه ورجليه

دق المسامير كان الوسيلة لتثبيت المصلوب على الصليب .
فعندما مات المسيح وقام من الموت ، لم يصدق توما ، وقال 
يوحنا 20: 25فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ:«قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
وظهر المسيح له بالفعل مع التلاميذ بعد ذلك ليرى توما اثر المسامير ويلمسها بنفسه (يوحنا 20: 26-27)

6- الطعن بالحربة فى جنبه

يوحنا 19: 34لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ


إنه جُرح جسدي حقيقي وليس مجرد ألم نفسي، كما تدل كلمة مجروح التى جاءت فى نبوة (اشعياء 53: 5) وبالعبرية (מחלל)mecholal فهو طُعن حرفياً، وهو تعبير دقيق تماماً لما حدث مع المسيح عندما طُعن جنبه ودُقًّت المسامير في يديه ورجليه ( مزمور 22: 16).
من أعلى رأسه المكلل بالشوك إلى أخمص قدميه المسمرتين إلي الصليب، لم تظهر سوى الجروح والكدمات. (Henry, MHC, 826) 

يقدم ترجوم إشعياء نصّ ( إشعياء 50: 6) هكذا: «بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين، ولم أستر وجهي عن الهوان والبصق». (Stenning, TI, 170) 
ويقول هنري: «سلَّم يسوع نفسه (1) للجلد، (2) للضرب، (3) للبصق. كل هذه الآلام اجتازها المسيح لأجلنا طواعية ليقنعنا برغبته في خلاصنا» (Henry, MHC, 816). 
يسقط تحت حمل الصليب

النبوة
مزمور 109: 24رُكْبَتَايَ ارْتَعَشَتَا مِنَ الصَّوْمِ، وَلَحْمِي هُزِلَ عَنْ سِمَنٍ. 25وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 17فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ»،

لوقا 23: 26وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ، رَجُلاً قَيْرَوَانِيًّا كَانَ آتِيًا مِنَ الْحَقْلِ، وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ.

متى 27: 32وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ وَجَدُوا إِنْسَانًا قَيْرَوَانِيًّا اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ، فَسَخَّرُوهُ لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ.

من الواضح ان يسوع قد ضعف تحت حمل الصليب الثقيل خاصة بعد الالام الجسدية التى تعرض لها ، وصومه اذ انه مر عليه حوالى اليوم كاملا دون اكل وشرب من الوقت الذى اخذه فيه العبيد والجنود من حقل الجثيمانى للمحاكمة ، فسقط المسيح بالصليب ، فوضع الجنود الصليب على سمعان القيروانى ليحمله الى موضع صلب المسيح .
سمح الله بهذا الحدث ، ليوضح ان الصليب الذى حمله المسيح ، سنحمله نحن ايضا فى حياتنا وقد وضح المسيح ذلك لتلاميذه قبل الصلب (متى 16: 24) ، والمقصود بحمل الصليب هو الكره والاضطهاد الذى سنلاقيه من الاخرين بقيادة الشيطان ، ولكن مهما حدث من استشهاد وضيق لنا ، يجب ان نحمل الصليب الى موضع الصلب ، ونصلب عليه ذاتنا وشهواتنا (غلاطية 2:20)

يتشوه من التعذيب

النبوة
اشعياء 52: 14كَمَا انْدَهَشَ مِنْكَ كَثِيرُونَ. كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَدًا أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ، وَصُورَتُهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ.
وجاء العدد السابق فى ترجمة الحياة التفسيرية بهذا الشكل
اشعياء 52: 14 وكمادهشمنهكثيرون،إذتشوهمنظرهأكثرمنأيرجل،وصورتهأكثرمنبنيالبشر،

اشعياء 53: 3مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.


التحقيق
جسديا
1- الجلد
لوقا 22: 63وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،

2- اللكم واللطم على الوجه

متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

3- البصق على الوجه

متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

4- اكليل الشوك على رأسه

مرقس 15: 17وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُوَانًا، وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ،

5- دق المسامير فى يديه ورجليه

دق المسامير كان الوسيلة لتثبيت المصلوب على الصليب .
فعندما مات المسيح وقام من الموت ، لم يصدق توما ، وقال 
يوحنا 20: 25فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ:«قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
وظهر المسيح له بالفعل مع التلاميذ بعد ذلك ليرى توما اثر المسامير ويلمسها بنفسه (يوحنا 20: 26-27)

6- الطعن بالحربة فى جنبه
يوحنا 19: 34لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ

يقدم ترجوم إشعياء نصّ ( إشعياء 50: 6) هكذا: «بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين، ولم أستر وجهي عن الهوان والبصق». (Stenning, TI, 170) 
ويقول هنري: «سلَّم يسوع نفسه (1) للجلد، (2) للضرب، (3) للبصق. كل هذه الآلام اجتازها المسيح لأجلنا طواعية ليقنعنا برغبته في خلاصنا» (Henry, MHC, 816). *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*سيُصلب

النبوة
مزمور 22: 16لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.


التحقيق
دق المسامير كان الوسيلة لتثبيت المصلوب على الصليب .

لوقا 23: 33وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ.

فعندما مات المسيح وقام من الموت ، لم يصدق توما ، وقال 
يوحنا 20: 25فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ:«قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
وظهر المسيح له بالفعل مع التلاميذ بعد ذلك ليرى توما اثر المسامير ويلمسها بنفسه ويدرك انه بالفعل قام من الموت (يوحنا 20: 26-27)

صُلب يسوع بالطريقة الرومانية، التي فيها تثقب اليدان والقدمان بالمسامير الخشنة ليعلقَّ الجسد على الخشبة. 

يصلب بين اللصوص

النبوة
اشعياء 53: 12لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 38حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ، وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.

مرقس 15: 27وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 28فَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ».



يقول بلينتسلر: «لم يكن قانون العقوبات اليهودي يعرف الصلْب، ولكنهم كانوا يعلِّقون عابد الوثن والمجدف على شجرة بعد موته بالرجم، كملعون من الله، كما تقول ( تثنية 21: 23) «لأن المعلق ملعون من الله». وقد طبق اليهود هذه الآية على المصلوب. وإذا كان الصلب يعتبر في أعين العالم الوثني أحقر وأحطّ وسيلة للقصاص، فإن اليهود -فوق كل ذلك- كانوا يعتبرون المصلوب ملعوناً من الله» 
وتقول الموسوعة الأمريكية «يجب دراسة تاريخ الصلْب كعقوبة جنائية كجزء من نظام القضاء الروماني... فالعبرانيون مثلاً لم يعرفوا الصلْب إلا تحت الحكم الروماني. وقبل أن تصبح فلسطين مقاطعة رومانية، كانوا يجرون الإعدام بالرجم». 
«في عام 63 ق.م. غزت قوات بومبي العاصمة اليهودية. فأصبحت فلسطين مقاطعة رومانية، إلا أن حكماً يهودياً ملكياً صورياً بقى هناك» 
ومن هذا نرى أن نبوة إشعياء 53 ومزمور 22 عن الصْلب لم تتحقق في ظل نظام الحكم اليهودي، الذي لم يعرف الصلْب إلا بعد هذه النبوات بمئات السنين. 

يصلى لاجل صالبيه

النبوة
اشعياء 53: 12لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.


التحقيق
لوقا 23: 33وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 34فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَاأَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا.



بدأ المسيح شفاعته على الصليب ( لوقا 23: 34) وهو يستمر فيها في السماء ( عبرانيين 9: 24، 1يوحنا 2: 1). 

يقف اصحابه بعيداً

النبوة
ايوب 19: 13قَدْ أَبْعَدَ عَنِّي إِخْوَتِي، وَمَعَارِفِي زَاغُوا عَنِّي.

مزمور 31: 11عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَارًا، وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ، وَرُعْبًا لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأَوْنِي خَارِجًا هَرَبُوا عَنِّي.

مزمور 38: 11أَحِبَّائِي وَأَصْحَابِي يَقِفُونَ تُجَاهَ ضَرْبَتِي، وَأَقَارِبِي وَقَفُوا بَعِيدًا.

مزمور 88: 8أَبْعَدْتَ عَنِّي مَعَارِفِي. جَعَلْتَنِي رِجْسًا لَهُمْ. أُغْلِقَ عَلَيَّ فَمَا أَخْرُجُ.


التحقيق
مرقس 14: 50فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا.

لوقا 23: 49وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَعَارِفِهِ، وَنِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ يَنْظُرُونَ ذلِكَ.

متى 27: 55وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ نِسَاءٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ يَنْظُرْنَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، وَهُنَّ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ يَخْدِمْنَهُ، 56وَبَيْنَهُنَّ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ، وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي، وَأُمُّ ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي.



«في وقت بِّلينتي إذ كان ينبغي عليهم الوقوف بجانبي أكثر من أي وقت آخر، فإنهم يخشون الخطر الذي قد يأتي عليهم نتيجة للبقاء معي. وبينما يقترب الأعداء، ينأى الأصدقاء. هكذا كان لسان حال المسيح» ( متى 26: 56، 27: 55، لوقا 23: 49، يوحنا 16: 32).*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*يظنوا انه مرفوض من الله

النبوة
اشعياء 53: 4لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.


التحقيق
متى 27: 41وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 42«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 43قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!». 
ينظرون اليه على الصليب

النبوة
مزمور 109: 25وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ.

مزمور 22: 17أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.


التحقيق
كان صلب المسيح هو حدث هام ، فتجمع اليهود ليروا المسيح مصلوبا

نظر اتباعه اليه فى حزن
لوقا 23: 49وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَعَارِفِهِ، وَنِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ يَنْظُرُونَ ذلِكَ.

نظر الكهنة والفريسيين اليه فى استهزاء وفرحة
لوقا 23: 35وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضًا مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!». 
اخذوا ملابسه

النبوة
مزمور 22: 17أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.


التحقيق
اخذوا ملابسه قبل الصلب مباشرة ، فاصبحت عظامه ظاهرة ويراها الجميع

يوحنا 19: 23ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْمًا. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضًا. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجًا كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 24فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«لاَ نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ. 

اقتسموا ثيابه واقترعوا عليها

النبوة
مزمور 22: 17أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 18يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 23ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْمًا. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضًا. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجًا كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 24فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«لاَ نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ.


تبدو العبارة الواردة في نبوة العهد القديم في مزمور 22 متناقضة مع ذاتها حتى نأتي إلى حادثة الصلْب في العهد الجديد. لقد اقتسم العسكر ثياب يسوع فيما بينهم، ولكن قميصه أخذه واحد منهم بعد إلقاء القرعة عليه.

يعطش

النبوة
مزمور 22: 15يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَاب ِالْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.

مزمور 69: 21وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَمًا، وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاُ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 28بَعْدَ هذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ، فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ:«أَنَا عَطْشَانُ». 

يعطونه الخل والمر

النبوة
مزمور 69: 21وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَمًا، وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاُ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 34أَعْطَوْهُ خَّلاً مَمْزُوجًا بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ. وَلَمَّا ذَاقَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ.

يوحنا 19: 29وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعًا مَمْلُوًّا خَّلاً، فَمَلأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ، وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ.



ويقول أ.ر. فاوست: «إن قسوة الآلام التي مرَّ بها المسيح جعلت حتى أعداءه الذين تسببوا في هذه الآلام يرِّقوا له، وحتى يخففوا من آلامه، وبدلاً من أن يعطوه شراباً مسكراً، أعطوه خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة. لقد قدم الخل للمخلِّص مرتين وهو على الصليب -المرة الأولى كان ممزوجاً بمرارة ( متى 27: 34) أو بمر ( مرقس 15: 23) ولكنه لما ذاق لم يرد أن يشرب لأنه لم يشأ أن يتحمل الآلام وهو مخدر من تأثير المر. إن تقديم الخل والمر. للمجرمين كان من قبيل الرحمة، أما تقديمه للمسيح البار حامل خطايا العالم فكان إهانة. أما المرة الثانية التي قدموا فيها للمسيح خلاً، فكانت عندما صرخ قائلاً «أنا عطشان»، ولكي يتم الكتاب، قدموا له خلاً ليشرب» ( يوحنا 19: 28، متى 27: 48). 
صرخته وتركه وحده

النبوة
مزمور 22: 1إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي، بَعِيدًا عَنْ خَلاَصِي، عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟


التحقيق
متى 27: 46وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟



توضيح :
لماذا قال المسيح على الصليب الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى وهو الله ؟ 
1- كان من عادة اليهود ان يقوم الكاهن بقراءة اول جزء من المزمور ، فيردد ورائه جميع الشعب باقى المزمور ، فهنا تكلم المسيح ( وهو رئيس كهنتنا ) وقرأ اول المزمور ليذكر اليهود بقراءة هذة المزمور (مزمور 22) وهو من اكثر المزامير النبوية التى اشارت لالام المسيح عموما ولصليب المسيح وموته خصوصا ، ولذا اُطلق على هذا المزمور بالذات اسم (المزمور المسيانى) نسبة الى المسيا اى المسيح .

2- المسيح (الذى هو ادم الثانى) جاء ليصحح ما فعله ادم الاول 
ادم الاول تجاهل نداء الآب السماوى القائل (تكوين 2:17وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ) فأكل من الشجرة وسقط فى الخطية ، ونداه الله (تكوين 3: 9فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟».) ، موضحا ان الخطية فصلت بينهما .
جاء المسيح ملتصقا بالاب ومنفذا لمشيئته (يوحنا 4: 34قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ.) ، فها المسيح صعد على الشجرة ( شجرة الصليب ) لينادى الاب الذى تجاهله ادم (متى 27: 46 ... إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟) وكأنه يريد ان يقول: انا اصلحت ما فعله ادم ، فتعالى ايها الآب صالح البشرية بدمى الكريم (كولوسى 1: 20) 
يستودع روحه فى يد الآب

النبوة
مزمور 31:5فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي...


التحقيق
لوقا 23: 46وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173569

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173569​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2012)

*القداس الألهى


[YOUTUBE]T8tFEcEJCAI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يناير 2013)

*فيلم السيد المسيح من بدء الخليقة


[YOUTUBE]uvvAI7UTvl0[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------

